# Der gläserne Spieler



## IchbinArzt (15. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen :-)

wie viele von Euch mitbekommen haben war das WoW-Arsenal von Blizzard mal wieder nicht erreichbar. Als ich vor ca einer Stunde erneut nachgesehen habe war es endlich online.
Ich nahm mir etwas Zeit und rief meinen Mainchar auf. Optisch gesehen schaut es ganz nett aus. Daran kann ich nichts negatives finden. Mir fiel jedoch auf das man nun auch die 
Aktivitäten einen Chars extrem gut nachverfolgen kann. Beim alten Arsenal hatte ich sowas in der From noch nicht gesehen. Im "Aktivitäten Feed" konnte ich nachsehen was mein Char 
so alles die letzte Zeit erlebt hatte. Es standen dort Bosskills und Loot drin den ich in den letzten Tagen bekommen hatte. Ebenfalls steht dort auch wie oft ich zb die Bosse in 
der ICC gelegt hat. 
Da wir in Zeiten von Recount, DPS, Gearscore und "Clear Erfolg" Wahn leben mache ich mir nun ein wenig Sorgen bezüglich der vielen Spieler, die immer in Randomraids unterwegs sind. 
Ich selbst habe neben meinen Mainchars noch 2 Twinks (mit PDK 25er Equip) mit denen ich gerne auch mal Random raide. Es fiel mir die letzten Wochen immer schwerer einen Raid zu 
finden da man nur Leute mitgenommen hat die zb. einen "Clear Erfolg" haben. So und nun kommt auch noch der nahezu perfekt durchleuchtete Char im Arsenal dazu. Ich selbst hab auch 
schon Randomraids aufgestellt und dabei auch mal ins Arsenal gesehen um zu sehen was die Leute so tragen. Aber um ehrlich zu sein war es mit immer egal wieviel DPS die Leute machen 
oder ob sie schon einen "Clear Erfolg" haben. Ich weis aber leider von meinem Server das viele "Raidleiter" Leute nur mitnehmen nachdem sie im Arsenal komplett betrachtet wurden 
sofern kein GearScore vorhanden war.

Glaubt Ihr nun das es vielleicht noch schwerer für Gelegenheitsspieler und Randomraider wird Anschluss an einen Raid zu finden wenn man nun noch mehr Informationen über einen Char 
erfahren kann ??? Was haltet Ihr von dieses Entwicklung das man durch Blizzards Arsenal (und Addons) den Spieler "durchleuchten" kann ??? Und wie findet ihr den "Aktivitäten Feed" ???

Gruß,

Doc


----------



## noiriaa (15. Januar 2010)

muss dir da recht geben, find es stark überzogen.
ich hab zwar nun nicht so sehr das große problem damit, da ich selbst für die einigen raids meine stammgruppe habe. aber auch ich hab twinks die ch gern ein wenig besser equipen würde.
zumal ich das problem auch bei meinem freund mitbekommen habe.
der vor dem zitapatch einige zeit inaktiv war, und dementsprechend auch nicht direkt bei den firstkills pdk25/10er dabei sein konnte.
er hat jetzt gestern erst seine erste 25ger pdk gruppe(random) clearn können.
auch finde ich es derbst übel das es nun standard sein muss dafür einen gs von 5+ zu besitzen. wenn man bedenkt normal"sterbliche" pdk25 zu anfang mit 232 equip betretten haben. 

ein wenig vom thema abgeschweift.
aber im großen und ganzen hat man dann da als nicht so aktive person echt die "a.rschkarte" gezogen,ein klick auf arsenal und die lust am raiden ist meist hinfällig, da doch so imbaequipte futzis keine 20min länger zeit investieren können.

finds schade das wow sü übertrieben epicgeil bzw "shcnelllebig" wurde.
zu bwl damals hatte man sicher auch noch die zeit 1-2woche für 1boss-max 2bosse zu tryn. heute will jeder innerhalb von 2std durch eine raidini sein, ja ambesten jetzt schon icc komplett clear haben.
dauert eh nicht mehr lang bis die bosse erneut gefixt werden und sie wieder zu einer lachnr werden, weil ja oooh doch alles so schwer ist, und man nicht in den kommenden 3wochen sein t10,5 voll hat.

naja whinen hilft nichts, und soll auch kein mimitread/post werden, spiel dafür zu lange und gerne um mich darüber groß aufregen zu wollen.

versteh aber wie sich leute fühlen, die kein 5+ oder mehr GS haben und die tollen raidinis meist erst nach einem 1/2jr firstkill des servers zu gesicht bekommen. 

mfg codâcoma


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Januar 2010)

das mit den kills gabs doch schon immer unter Statistiken


----------



## Rainaar (15. Januar 2010)

Wer Lust haat sich die Amory von 24 Chars anzusehen vorm Raid - bitte.
Normale Menschen haben dann schon die ersten Bosse gelegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Ernst, was solls. Wer mich aufgrund von Gearscore, Amory oder sonst irgendwas meint mich nicht mitnehmen zu wollen - bitte.
Erfolge, Raiden, Berufe alles schöne Sachen im Spiel, solange es mir Spaß macht. Ansonsten verzichte ich gerne darauf. 

Und nebenbei sollte nochmals darauf hingewiesen werden das "er" mit steigenden Erfolgspunkten oder erfolgreichen Bossfights nicht länger wird. Für viele sicherlich traurig, ist aber so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (15. Januar 2010)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Es standen dort Bosskills und Loot drin den ich in den letzten Tagen bekommen hatte. Ebenfalls steht dort auch wie oft ich zb die Bosse in
> der ICC gelegt hat.



http://www.trackwarcraft.com/

Da kannst auch sehen wie oft was gekillt wurde.


----------



## kadomer (15. Januar 2010)

also mir persönlich is relativ "peng" ob man mich aufgrung von gearscore oder anderen idiotien nicht mitnimmt, weil sich auf garantie immer ein
Randomraid findet der sich über nen spieler im 4k dps bereich freut.

greetz kadomer


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. Januar 2010)

hast du was zu verbergen? Dann haste eben noch nicht ICC 30 mal durch.. na und? dann kommste halt nicht mit der "pro" gruppe mit sondern suchst dir eine andere.. wo ist das Problem? dass du nicht durchgezogen wirst mit "schlechter" ausrüstung? Dann solltest du deine Einstellung gegenüber dem Spiel überdenken.. es geht doch darum selbst dinge zu erreichen.. zur Not baust du eben selbst eine Gruppe..


----------



## Braamséry (15. Januar 2010)

Naja es dient einer Sache.

Nämlich die auszuschließen, die gerade 80 geworden sind, ein, zwei mal Archavons Kammer für EQ waren und sonst nur Hero Inis gemacht haben. Wenn die kaum das raiden kennen kämen die, wenn ich noch spielen würde, bei mir net in nen PDK Raid, weil man solche Leute nur allzuoft mitschleift.


----------



## Trinex (15. Januar 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> hast du was zu verbergen? Dann haste eben noch nicht ICC 30 mal durch.. na und? dann kommste halt nicht mit der "pro" gruppe mit sondern suchst dir eine andere.. wo ist das Problem? dass du nicht durchgezogen wirst mit "schlechter" ausrüstung? Dann solltest du deine Einstellung gegenüber dem Spiel überdenken.. es geht doch darum selbst dinge zu erreichen.. zur Not baust du eben selbst eine Gruppe..




*lacht* gut ausgedrückt, jetzt kommt gleich das argument "ja mit anderen gruppen dauerts ja so lange, läuft unkoordiniert etc..."


----------



## Rabaz (15. Januar 2010)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Glaubt Ihr nun das es vielleicht noch schwerer für Gelegenheitsspieler und Randomraider wird Anschluss an einen Raid zu finden wenn man nun noch mehr Informationen über einen Char
> erfahren kann ??? Was haltet Ihr von dieses Entwicklung das man durch Blizzards Arsenal (und Addons) den Spieler "durchleuchten" kann ??? Und wie findet ihr den "Aktivitäten Feed" ???




Dass es (noch) schwerer wird glaube ich nicht. "Mitgeh-Voraussetzung" nach Inze xy ist eh absurderweise dass man sie schon auswendig kennt und möglichst auch die Klamotten von dort schon alle hat. Bleibt nur die Frage woher man das eine oder andere bekommen soll.

Also gecheckt wirst du sowieso, und ob das nun über anschielen, gearscore, Arsenal oder sonstwie passiert ist doch vollkommen wurscht. Das Arsenal finde ich allerdings scheiße seitdem es das gibt. Ich hab zwar nix zu verbergen mit einer Spielfigur, aber mir gefällts einfach nicht dass jeder Hansel mich da beschnüffeln kann und es geht alles zu sehr in die Richtung dass man nur nach seinen Klamotten oder irgendwelchen Punkten beurteilt wird. Und für ein SPIEL ist das einfach schade. Warum steht da eigentlich nicht drin wann ich zum letzten mal jemandem uneigennützig _geholfen_ habe oder sowas ? ^^

Und ob man wirklich spielen kann und / oder über seinen Charakter, ob man Spass mit enem haben kann oder ein unfreundlicher Unsympath ist, ob man ninjat, ob man den raid abbrechen muss weil nach 30 Minuten die Mama ins Zimmer kommt etc. etc., es gibt so viele Attribute die AUCH wichtig sind, worüber aber alle diese Dinge NICHTS aussagen.


----------



## Mäuserich (15. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mir das neue Arsenal noch nicht genau angesehen (werde ich gleich mal nachholen)aber im Erfolgs-Menu gabs unter dem Punkt Statistiken für jeden einsehbar wie oft du welche Bosse gelegt hast, von daher nichts neues...


----------



## Resch (15. Januar 2010)

Ehrilch gesagt ist mir das egal. Vorher konnte man auch sogut wie alles nachschaun. Mit meinem Main hab ich eine Raidgilde und mit meinem Twink Dk finde ich sogut wie immer einen Raid da er Tank sit :-P


----------



## FermiParadoxon (15. Januar 2010)

Die sollten noch so eine Anzeige hinzufügen, die anzeigt wie oft der Char im unnötigen AoE gestorben ist, wie oft er eine Random-Gruppe verlassen hat und wie oft er "ogogogo" im Gruppen oder Raid-Channel getippt hat. 
DAS wäre hilfreich.


----------



## Lari (15. Januar 2010)

Einen ähnlichen Thread gab es schonmal, als die Änderungen kamen mit den Statistiken über Gold und sonstiges.
Im Endeffekt ist sowas doch wirklich kein Problem. Angst vor Nachforschungen über meinen Charakter habe ich nicht.
Oder welche Folgen könnten denn diese Angaben in der Armory haben? Wovor kann man begründet "Angst" haben?


----------



## Dabow (15. Januar 2010)

Also ich persönlich liebe das Amory. 

Mit den neuen Features ist es für mich natürlich besonders interessant geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich nutze es sehr oft, um z.B bei guten Freunden den Fortschritt zu verfolgen oder mir einfach andere Druide - anderer Server / Gilden zu betrachten. Skillungen zu vergleichen und und und.

Sofern ich ingame online bin, bin ich sogut wie immer nebenbei mal im Amory
Schaff ichs mal nicht online zu kommen ( sagen wir mal aus Privaten Gründen )
gibts für mich auch meist nichts nachzuschaun.

Ich finde das Amory super! Und die Geschichte mit " der gläserne Spieler " macht mir persönlich nichts aus. 
Im Laufe der Zeit kennt man sich ja untereinander auf dem Realm. Und random GRP sind bei mir schon lang keine random Gruppen mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meist bin ich mit den gleichen Randoms zusammen bzw erhalte von den gleichen Leuten ein inv.

Natürlich ist es für die Leute die frisch 80 sind und sich das Equip durch Heros farmen schwerer in GRP zu kommen. Aber mal ganz ehrlich ! Ich finde es gut so


----------



## Rasar (15. Januar 2010)

Tja wir wissen ja das WOW von den Amis kommt das der Freiheiten und was machen gerne die Amis, die wollen ALLES wissen,wer schon mal rübergeflogen ist weiß was ich meine


----------



## D@rksun (15. Januar 2010)

Jungs das ist nur ein Spiel, und ihr regt euch über so ein Mist auf.


----------



## Angita (15. Januar 2010)

Hi,

hm irgendwie hat der TE schon recht und andererseits ist es legitim das man sich über seine Raidmitstreiter informiert.

Ich habe im Oktober 09 den Server gewechselt, den mein alter Server war auf der Ally Seite TOT. Deshalb fehlt meiner Lady halt noch der eine oder andere clear Nachweis.
Bei einer Gildenbewerbung wird man sehr gerne OHNE sich beweisen zu dürfen abgelehnt, man ist ja nicht am Stand der Dinge.

Da ich vor dem großen Sterben meines alten Servers auch die Raidleitung für 10er Raids hatte, kann ich jeden Gildenmeister und jeden Raidleiter sehr gut verstehen. Man will ja nicht unbedingt mit der schlechtesten Aufstellung in den Kampf ziehen.

Aber - und das ist der Hacken - nur mehr Raidteilnehmer mitzunehmen bzw. Gildenmitglieder zu akzeptieren die einen Gearscore von 5k+ haben ist schlicht und ergreifend unsinnig.

Die Anforderungen haben sich in den zwei Jahren in den ich spiele sehr geändert.
* du musst lila sein
* du musst lila sein und die richtigen vz und sockel haben
* du musst lila sein, die richtigen vz und sockel haben und eine clear erfahrung
* du musst lila sein, die richtigen vz, sockeln und eine clear erfahrung haben sowie 5k dps blubbern
* du musst lila sein, die richtigen vz, sockeln und clear erfahrung haben, 5k+ dps blubbern und 5k+ gearscore haben

Einfach schade, dass der Wahn nach "ich bin imba" eine immer größere Akzeptanz findet.

Es gibt für jede Raidinstanz eine Mindestanforderung, legt diesen Maßstab nicht aus Bequämlichkeit höher als notwendig. Den damit vermiest ihr euch selbst das Spiel. Ihr bekommt alles auf dem silber Tablett serviert und habt absolut keine Anforderungen mehr.

Mit diesem System werden wir uns immer selbst ins Knie schießen.
Einerseits fordern wir anspruchsvollere Raids aber andererseits "patchen" wir uns selbst die Anforderungen raus.


So far
Angita


----------



## Leenia (15. Januar 2010)

D@rksun schrieb:


> Jungs das ist nur ein Spiel, und ihr regt euch über so ein Mist auf.



genau.

Da steht drin, was mein Pixelhaufen in letzer Zeit getrieben hat, ja und?
Wenn das wen interessiert, soll er es sich doch ansehen, viel Spass dabei.
Meinetwegen können sie es noch ausbauen und eine "Verhaltensrubrik" einbauen. 
Ehrlich gesagt gehe ich lieber mit Leuten los, die spielerisch nicht so perfekt sind, aber dafür wissen, dass Sozialkompetenz keine neue Hundefuttersorte ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehlas (15. Januar 2010)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Guten Morgen :-)
> 
> wie viele von Euch mitbekommen haben war das WoW-Arsenal von Blizzard mal wieder nicht erreichbar. Als ich vor ca einer Stunde erneut nachgesehen habe war es endlich online.
> Ich nahm mir etwas Zeit und rief meinen Mainchar auf. Optisch gesehen schaut es ganz nett aus. Daran kann ich nichts negatives finden. Mir fiel jedoch auf das man nun auch die
> ...





Erstmal schön das du Arzt bist, aber ich glaube das interessiert hier herzlich wenig. Zu deinem Problem.. Es wird immer wieder Zeiten geben, indem sich Spieler an irgendwelchen Addons ( sprich Gearscore etc.) orientieren. Früher gab es den Gearcheck vor Raidbeginn an irgendeinem Treffpunkt den der Raidleiter bekannt gab. War man "Grotte" equipt, durfte man auch nicht mit. Insofern hat sich da nichts geändert, nur das es für den Raidleiter einfacher geworden ist im Vorfeld zu sondieren. ( Ich möchte auch keine Leute mit nem GS von 4000 in PDK25 oder gar ICC25 dabei haben, nicht weil sie schlechtere Spieler sind, sondern weil der Equipstand nicht ausreicht, IST NUNMAL SO !Raidleiter wissen wie ich das meine ) Mein Lösungsvorschlag: Such dir eine vernünftige Gilde und geh mit denen raiden, macht mit Freunden eh mehr Spaß.


----------



## Stihi (15. Januar 2010)

Finde die Präsentation derer Inhalte unter Verknüpfung mit zeitlichen Daten nicht gut. Es ist sogar höchst grenzwertig und erscheint mir fast illegitim, immerhin sind damit Profile (von externen) erstellbar und "Hacker" können noch gezielter "fette Kühe" ausmachen. Es geht dabei gar nicht mal darum ob man erfolg x oder boss y zum xten mal hat, sondern die chronologische Ordung .. fühle mich schon in meinem Persönlichkeitsrecht verletzt. Vorher waren die meisten derer Daten (glaub bis auf loot) auch einsehbar, aber eben mit etwas mehr aufwand und das wichtigste: es waren keine zeitlichen Größen in Relation gesetzt.


----------



## Enrico300 (15. Januar 2010)

Ich finde das alles einfach nur krank, die Spieler legen sich damit immer wieder Steine in den Weg, anstatt Spaß miteinander zu haben!!


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (15. Januar 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> hast du was zu verbergen? Dann haste eben noch nicht ICC 30 mal durch.. na und? dann kommste halt nicht mit der "pro" gruppe mit sondern suchst dir eine andere.. wo ist das Problem? dass du nicht durchgezogen wirst mit "schlechter" ausrüstung? Dann solltest du deine Einstellung gegenüber dem Spiel überdenken.. es geht doch darum selbst dinge zu erreichen.. zur Not baust du eben selbst eine Gruppe..



es geht nicht darum " nicht mit den ""Pros"" mitgehen zu können/(dürfen) "  sondern das man RND praktisch gar nicht reinkommt.

und das mit dem "mitziehen" ... es gibt immer leute die besseres EQ haben  jaaa und selbst wenn DU einen GS von 6k hast aka "ich hab eigentlich alles was für mich bis jetzt in icc dropen kann"  ich wette 100euro, bei deinem ersten icc raid, gab es auch leute mit besserem gear als du hattest. sogesehn haben die DICH  ja quasi auch gezogen.


fakt ist- ich hätte da gerne mal ne aussagekräftige studie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

- das die bereitschaft  jemandem zu helfen oder mitzunehemn  voll im keller ist.  ich waage auch zu behaupen, das dies vorallem bei der "gruppe 14-u18 jährige " zutrifft...


----------



## Heynrich (15. Januar 2010)

Ob es nun einen "gläsernen Char" gibt oder nicht, interessiert mich auch nicht viel. Ich fang erst an und mach mir gedanken, wenn in der Armory neben meinem Char noch meine Addressdaten und Kontonummer stehen. Der rest ist nur ein Spiel.

Darüber hinaus ist GS nicht alles. Den ersten Wing in ICC kannste auch gut mit unter 5k GS machen und wenn du den paar mal Clear hast dazu noch PDK etc, biste im Nu auch über den tollen 5k.


----------



## Donkeloktor (15. Januar 2010)

mimimi thread ? son quatsch gläserner spieler ich glaub kaum das die wissen wann du auf klo gehst und welches geschäft du erledigst. das neue arsenal is halt noch nen stück besser geworden es dient auch zur orientierung wenn man seinen char z.B. auf PvP oder auf einen Raid trimmen möchte dann guckt man sich einfach spieler an von denen man weiss das er gut is und kopiert die skillung und guckt nach seinen items wo er die her hat und wie man möglichst slebst da auch rankommt. was mich doch wundert du hast geschrieben das du immer schwerer einen raid findest ich glaube kaum das dies am arsenal liegt welcher raidleiter guckt sich bitteschön die verbleibenden 24 mitspieler an o.O ich hab es zumindest noch nicht erlebt. Du wirst wahrschienlich nich mitgenommen weil dein gear zu niedrig ist und wie du schon gesagt hast du keinen clear erfolg hast so ist es aber nun mal in zeiten von icc sind die anforderungen nun mal gestiegen wenn auch oft stark übertrieben aber naja das läasst sich nicht ändern jeder möchte schnellst möglich bzw. gut durch kommen.

PS: so einen ähnlichen thread gab es schonmal als das arsenal rauskam


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (15. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Naja es dient einer Sache.
> 
> Nämlich die auszuschließen, die gerade 80 geworden sind, ein, zwei mal Archavons Kammer für EQ waren und sonst nur Hero Inis gemacht haben. Wenn die kaum das raiden kennen kämen die, wenn ich noch spielen würde, bei mir net in nen PDK Raid, weil man solche Leute nur allzuoft mitschleift.



mich würde wundernehmen, was man in AK den so wertvolles abgrasen kann, damit man als frisch 80er gut da steht... 1 t7 und 1 t8 hose/handschuhe? huiii


----------



## Starfros (15. Januar 2010)

@TE 

Man kann auch aus einer Mücke einem Krokofant machen. Wie schon gesagt kann man dies auch unter Statistik bei jedem Char InGame nach schauen.
Das man unter anderem Leute sucht die den Clearerfolg haben gab es schon lange vor dieser Neuerung im Arsenal. 
Wenn du kein anschluß findest kann es auch damit zu tun haben weil der Neue Trend dahin geht das man nach dem Gearscore ausschau hält , wovon ich nur teilweise was halte.

Wenn du nun aber darauf hinaus willst das deine Persönlichkeit angegriffen wird , sage ich das es NUR ein Spiel ist. 
Jegliche Erfolge die du hast nützen dir bedingt was im Game und im RL nützt es dir einen Fliegenschie.... .
Ziel ist es das man mit 10 oder 25 Leuten eine Instanz hinter sich bringt mit so wenig Wipes wie möglich. Erspart langes reden und erspart einem nerven.

Fakt ist ,das sich die Ausrüstungsliste an Gearscore anlehnt zwar ohne Points aber eine übersichtliche auflistung der ItemLvL. inkl. Steinchen


----------



## Technocrat (15. Januar 2010)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Da wir in Zeiten von Recount, DPS, Gearscore und "Clear Erfolg" Wahn leben mache ich mir nun ein wenig Sorgen bezüglich der vielen Spieler, die immer in Randomraids unterwegs sind.
> Ich selbst habe neben meinen Mainchars noch 2 Twinks (mit PDK 25er Equip) mit denen ich gerne auch mal Random raide. Es fiel mir die letzten Wochen immer schwerer einen Raid zu
> finden da man nur Leute mitgenommen hat die zb. einen "Clear Erfolg" haben.



Das Problem löst sich, sobald Du einer Gilde beitrittst. Blizzard legt das Spiel deutlich auf mehr soziales Verhalten aus (Cataclysm wird das noch verstärken), und das ist gut so. Einzelgängrtum ist in einem MMO IMHO fehl am Platze.


----------



## Starfros (15. Januar 2010)

Stihi schrieb:


> Finde die Präsentation derer Inhalte unter Verknüpfung mit zeitlichen Daten nicht gut. Es ist sogar höchst grenzwertig und erscheint mir fast illegitim, immerhin sind damit Profile (von externen) erstellbar und "Hacker" können noch gezielter "fette Kühe" ausmachen. Es geht dabei gar nicht mal darum ob man erfolg x oder boss y zum xten mal hat, sondern die chronologische Ordung .. fühle mich schon in meinem Persönlichkeitsrecht verletzt. Vorher waren die meisten derer Daten (glaub bis auf loot) auch einsehbar, aber eben mit etwas mehr aufwand und das wichtigste: es waren keine zeitlichen Größen in Relation gesetzt.




man kann es auch übertreiben.


----------



## Starfros (15. Januar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das Problem löst sich, sobald Du einer Gilde beitrittst. Blizzard legt das Spiel deutlich auf mehr soziales Verhalten aus (Cataclysm wird das noch verstärken), und das ist gut so. Einzelgängrtum ist in einem MMO IMHO fehl am Platze.



Wenn sie dahin aus sind ...wird es nicht lange dauern das sich die leute die spass dran haben alleine rum zu gurken anfangen sich benachteiligt zu fühlen.
Aus dem Grund weil einem dann aufgezwungen wird sich einer Gemeinschaft anzuschließen. Gerade das sollte jedem mindestens frei stehen. 

Aber bin gespannt in wie weit dieses Gildensystem eingriff nimmt in der Raidszene bzw. ob es ausschalg gebend ist.


----------



## Starfros (15. Januar 2010)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Die sollten noch so eine Anzeige hinzufügen, die anzeigt wie oft der Char im unnötigen AoE gestorben ist, wie oft er eine Random-Gruppe verlassen hat und wie oft er "ogogogo" im Gruppen oder Raid-Channel getippt hat.
> DAS wäre hilfreich.




die idee ist gut ;-)   Sollte noch mit drin stehen wie oft er Aggro gezogen hat gerade in Raids *g*  ggf. ob der spieler auch immer beim pull eines Bosses Flask und so intus hatte.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Januar 2010)

Endlich kann ich den Kalender auch in Outlook sehen. Bekomme ich wenigstens sofort mit, wenn einer Ingame was einträgt.

Ich finde die Neuerungen gut.


----------



## Lenelli (15. Januar 2010)

GSX-R schrieb:


> mich würde wundernehmen, was man in AK den so wertvolles abgrasen kann, damit man als frisch 80er gut da steht... 1 t7 und 1 t8 hose/handschuhe? huiii



T9,5 hände und beine im 25er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so spart man sich immerhin 2 trophäen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minorjiel (15. Januar 2010)

Ich persönlich finde den Ansatz vom Arsenal gar nicht so schlecht, man muss jetzt nur was Sinnvolles daraus machen :-)

Wir machen uns seit Kurzem selbst verrückt mit dieser blöden Gearscore-Geschichte, gibt ja fast jeden Tag einen Thread dazu. Ich bin der Meinung, dass Gearscore Blödsinn ist. Es gibt eine grobe Vorabinfo, was ein Charakter (nicht der Spieler) theoretisch leisten könnte...was aber noch lange kein Garant dafür ist, dass diese Figur hält, was GearScore verspricht.
Wenn man Tante Frieda in ein Formal-1-Auto setzt, dann fährt sie in der Königsklasse mit und könnte theoretisch das Rennen gewinnen...wird sie aber höchstwahrscheinlich nicht. 
Und Gearscore prüft eigentlich nur, ob ein Formel-1-Auto vorhanden ist und nicht, ob Tante Frieda oder Michael Schumacher drin sitzt.

Habe das gestern schonmal irgendwo hier im buffed.de Forum gepostet: Es sollte ein AddOn geben, dass den Spieler(Skill) und nicht sein Gear checkt. Und der Aktivitätsfeed ist bzw. das Erfolgssystem weisen den Weg in die richtige Richtung. Es müsste ein Score-System geben, dass auf den Dungeon-Erfolgspunkten bzw. dem Aktivitätstfeed basiert: Welche Hardmodes, Bosse, Inis, Raids, Erfolge sind schon erspielt worden und in welchem Zeitraum. 
Gearscore wäre dann hinfällig, weil umso mehr "skillscore" desto besser ist logischerweise auch die Ausrütung. Oder man mischt GS und SK :-)

Nachteil:
Tja, mit Gearscore kann man sich noch durchmogeln, mit Skillscore könnte die Situation für Einsteiger und Anfänger noch schlimmer als es jetzt schon ist werden.


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (15. Januar 2010)

Lenelli schrieb:


> T9,5 hände und beine im 25er
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sry hast recht. hände hab ich selber... hosen dachte ich wären immer noch t8.5 die dropen... naja wayne  ist sowieso lotterieglück bis beide teile gedropt sind, und man sie dann auch noch gewinnt...


----------



## BlackSun84 (15. Januar 2010)

Eine Änderung ohne Nutzen, die mir so gar nicht gefällt.


----------



## Natar (15. Januar 2010)

GSX-R schrieb:


> sry hast recht. hände hab ich selber... hosen dachte ich wären immer noch t8.5 die dropen... naja wayne  ist sowieso lotterieglück bis beide teile gedropt sind, und man sie dann auch noch gewinnt...



man munkelt es git mehrere bosse


----------



## Super PePe (15. Januar 2010)

ah rnd raids weniger finden wegen fehlenden erfolgen pah? ... wer von mir ein er_folg sehen will dem drücke ich 'ne Liste meiner 80er in die Hand und wenn er dann immernoch in seiner "jeder hat nur ein Charwelt" lebt, geh ich doch nicht mit so einem Papagei Bosse kloppen ...
sind die gleichen Blitzmerker wie die Gesundheitsteinesammler, die schon über 5500 in ihrer Bank liegen haben; alles Spinner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habt ihr heute schon Obst gegessen?


----------



## Maddalena (15. Januar 2010)

Also ich finde die Änderung super, zumal man die gleichen Informationen auch auf anderen Seiten finden kann. Guckst Du mal auf www.pugchecker.com da siehste auch schön wie oft er welchen Boss in welcher Instanz geschafft hat.

Denke die Aufregung darüber ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen und aufgeblasen worden bis zum Geht nicht mehr. Wie sagt man so schön, man kann aus einer Mücke auch einen Elephanten machen?


----------



## Stihi (15. Januar 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> man kann es auch übertreiben.



is klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. eq&skillung&erfolge&statistik reichen ja nicht, es muss jeder nachvollziehen können was, wann und in welcher folge getan wurde!


----------



## WackoJacko (15. Januar 2010)

also zur sache mit den frische 80ern:

Natürlich haben dies schwer aber was denkt ihr ist mit solchen, welche auch Clearerfahrung und know how mitbringen?^^

Bei denen  (so auch bei meinem twink ms warri) ist dann nur das Gear low.

Und ja die neuen Features sind echt super geworden.


----------



## Ahti1 (15. Januar 2010)

ich finde es nicht gut.....
meiner meinung nach sollte auch ein charaker in gewisser weise eine privatsphäre haben.
und die wurde ihm damit komplet genommen.
balt sieht man noch hinter den bosskills wie viel dps /hps oder so derjenige gemacht hat.

ich bin kein kranker zocker aber ich nehm wow gerne mal um mich zurückzuziehen und für mich zu sein und jetzt kann mir jeder arsch übers arsenal in die hose schauen

mfg ahti


----------



## -Baru- (15. Januar 2010)

Ahti1 schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach sollte auch ein charaker in gewisser weise eine privatsphäre haben.
> und die wurde ihm damit komplet genommen.



Wenn man deine Chatlogs veröffentlicht, dann würde ich dir zustimmen.


----------



## Deathor (15. Januar 2010)

Ganz klar. Das haben sich die Leute selber zuzuschreiben.Erst rumweinen. Alles wäre zu hart.Dann gibs T9 um sonst.Und es ist schwerer einen Raid zu finden.Warum auch? Es wird jetzt härter kontrolliert,als früher.WAs ich gut finde.


----------



## Phobius (15. Januar 2010)

Prinzipiell finde ich das Angebot gut.

Aber aus eben jenen Gründen, welche der TE schon genannt hat, sollte es doch die Möglichkeit geben, bestimmte Bereiche / Feeds / Anzeigen auszublenden.

Ich habe zwar nicht das Problem dass es heisst 'du bist zu schlecht für unseren Raid' ... Aber das liegt wohl eher da dran das wenn ich 80er-Content Raide ich das mit meiner Gilde mache wo nicht alle Spieler 'perfekt' ausgestattet sind.


----------



## IchbinArzt (15. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich muss noch was ergänzen. Mir ist vorhin noch aufgefallen das in den Aktiviäten auch drin steht um welche Uhrzeit man zb in einer Hero war und dort nen Boss gelegt hat. 
Im Prinzip kann jetzt jeder die Onlinezeiten eines Spieler ganz bequem über das Arsenal nachschauen. Auch wenn das vielleicht einige nicht verstehen können aber sowas regt 
mich auf. Das sind ja Stasi Methoden. Es war ganz nett zu sehen wie man geskillt ist und was man angezogen hat aber wenn man jetzt wirklich jeden ..*****.....nachvollziehen 
kannn dann geht das echt zuweit. Wo bitte bleibt da noch platz für Privatsphäre ???
Versteht das nicht falsch. Ich hab kein Problem damit Morgens, Mittags oder Nachts online zu sein und von meinen Leuten Ingame online gesehen zu werden. Ich bin erwachsen  
und muss niemanden Rechenschaft ablegen muss aber das find ich schon recht krass. Vor allem funktioniert die 3D ansicht nicht bei allen Browsern...und wenn ich mir n Char in 
3D ansehen will log ich ins Spiel und nicht ins Arsenal. Sorry das musste mal gesagt werden......Ich bin gerade extrem unzufrieden mit Blizzard.

Gruß,

Doc


----------



## lojdragon (15. Januar 2010)

Gearscore von +5k mag nett sein. Aber den Raidleiter möchte ich sehen, der in einem 10er Raid 7 Dks-DDler, 2 DK-Tanks und 3-Priester-Heiler dabei hat, nur weil diese die Bedingung von +5k gearscore erfüllen und vielleicht mal ihre lächerlichen 4k dps (als Beispiel) fahren. 
Also das mit unbedingt +5k gearscore ist insofern ausser acht zu lassen, wenn es dabei um klassen geht, die den Raid supporten. Wie zum Beispiel Vs-Schami, der zwar einen Gearscore von 3.5k mitbringt aber dafür dem Raid mit Heldentum und Totems dient. Oder eine Katze, Vergelter oder Ms/Furor-Krieger, die ebenso zwar mit weniger Gearscore mitlaufen, aber dafür die anderen mit Buffs und Auren so derbe Supporten, dass diese eben etwas mehr als die 4k eben fahren.
War nur ein Beispiel, um zu zeigen, dass es nicht nur auf die 5k drauf ankommen. und mal ehrlich, ich hätte kein Bock da 1.5 h nach leuten zu suchen.


----------



## Ryanna (15. Januar 2010)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Mir ist vorhin noch aufgefallen das in den Aktiviäten auch drin steht um welche Uhrzeit man zb in einer Hero war und dort nen Boss gelegt hat.
> Im Prinzip kann jetzt jeder die Onlinezeiten eines Spieler ganz bequem über das Arsenal nachschauen. Auch wenn das vielleicht einige nicht verstehen können aber sowas regt
> mich auf. Das sind ja Stasi Methoden. Es war ganz nett zu sehen wie man geskillt ist und was man angezogen hat aber wenn man jetzt wirklich jeden ..*****.....nachvollziehen
> kannn dann geht das echt zuweit. Wo bitte bleibt da noch platz für Privatsphäre ???
> ...


/sign
ist schon klasse wenn der Ehemann von der Arbeit kommt und meint:_"Na? warst du heute früh schon in der Grube von Saron?"_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. Januar 2010)

noiriaa schrieb:


> ein wenig vom thema abgeschweift.
> aber im großen und ganzen hat man dann da als nicht so aktive person echt die "a.rschkarte" gezogen,ein klick auf arsenal und die lust am raiden ist meist hinfällig, da doch so imbaequipte futzis keine 20min länger zeit investieren können.



Was hat das aber mit der Armory und den daraus ersichtlichen Daten zu tun? Wenn jemand darauf achtet, dass seine Gruppe in etwa gleich gut ausgerüstet ist und darum einen Gearcheck macht dann kann er das auch im Spiel tun.. und da kannste dich auch nicht wehren wenn dich jemand anschauen möchte.. entweder du lässt ihn und kommst mit.. oder du verweigerst es und kommst nicht mit.. ist ja nicht do als ob du dafür bezahlst mitgenommen zu werden.. das wäre ja noch schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 komplett grün nach ICC weil ich ja dafür bezahlt habe



Ryanna schrieb:


> /sign
> ist schon klasse wenn der Ehemann von der Arbeit kommt und meint:_"Na? warst du heute früh schon in der Grube von Saron?"_
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und was macht das? hast du was vor deinem Mann zu verbergen? Wenns soweit ist sollte man sich ein par dinge überlegen aber das überlass ich dir.

Ich frage mich was daran so schlimm ist.. ich meine ihr habt doch alle den Nutzungsbedingungen zugestimmt und sie auch gelesen oder? Wenn ihr sie nicht gelesen habt dürft ihr ja auch nicht bestätigen, dass ihr sie gelesen und akzeptiert habt. Wenn euch das stört, dann kündigt den account und gut ist.. werden sie schon sehen wenn keiner mehr spielt.. Aber ihr spielt ja trotzdem weiter von daher ist das ja egal



Ahti1 schrieb:


> balt sieht man noch hinter den bosskills wie viel dps /hps oder so derjenige gemacht hat.


Und dann? hast du so schlechte Werte? es ist wirklich nicht schwierig im wow heutzutage auf gute werte zu kommen.. ich hab mir letztens einen Druiden hochgespielt und war (nachdem ich 80 geworden bin) nach 1 tag halb episch ausgerüstet mit u.a. hergestellten 245er sachen und nach 1 woche voll episch mit items für triumphmarken und hero drops.. das reicht um PDK zu heilen.. und von da an geht es weiter.

So und nun hast du so schlechte werte, dass dich niemand mitnimmt? Was wäre dir lieber.. jemand der von vorn herein sagt du kommst nicht mit oder jemand den du mittendrin durch deine schlechten(aber eventuell ausreichenden) werte enttäuscht, der dich raus schmeißt und dich ignoriert? Bei sowas hab ich immer das gefühl derjenige der nich will, dass andere seine werte wissen möchte andere bescheissen.. man wird nun mal im leben ständig beschissen und die leute stehen auch noch vor dir und lachen dich aus. :-P

lasst doch einfach mal die ganzen "hardcore-gruppen" raus.. die nehmen nur leute mit die gleichwertiges equip haben und das soll von mir aus auch so sein.. aber es gibt auch andere gruppen die keinen gearcheck machen und einfach so leute auf gut glück mitnehmen oder selbst erst in den Anfängen stehen.. solchen Gruppen kannst du dich dann ohne Bedenken anschließen... will sagen ein Equipcheck ist keine Grundbedingung zum raiden, sollte aber auch nicht "verboten" bzw. unmöglich gemacht werden.


----------



## Braamséry (15. Januar 2010)

GSX-R schrieb:


> mich würde wundernehmen, was man in AK den so wertvolles abgrasen kann, damit man als frisch 80er gut da steht... 1 t7 und 1 t8 hose/handschuhe? huiii



Einer aus meiner Klasse hat sich in 5 Tagen, durch einmal PDK, Heros und einmal Ulduar gut equippen können. Er wurde in den Raids einfach mitgeschliffen und hat EQ abgestaubt.

Ahnung von seiner Klasse hat er, ehrlich gesagt, nicht wirklich. Und so jmd dabei haben, auch wenn es ein guter Kumpel is, müsste bei mir net sein.


----------



## Niválith (15. Januar 2010)

In gewisser Weise muss ich dem TE auch recht geben. Leider sagen die Daten die im Arsenal stehen herzlich wenig über den Spieler aus, der hinter den CHar sitzt. Wenn es danach geht stimme ich eineigen Leuten durchaus zu das man wohl noch ein neues Add-on einfügen sollte das sich sowas wie "Sozialcheck" nennt. Ich kenne mehr als genug, die zwar Top-raider sind und wirklich spielen können, aber keinen Plan haben vom Teamspiel oder vernünftigem Verhalten. Blöde Kommentare a la "Boah du blöder Movementkrüppel" oder "Du scheiss Noob!" sind bei denen an der Tagesordnung...... Und ganz ehrlich: Ich geh lieber nen entspannten Raid und lege dafür nur 2-3 Bosse als auf Teufel komm raus mit ner angespannten Atmosphäre im TS und im Raid wegen einiger "RoXXorspieler" und Besserwisser nen absolut perfekten wipefreien Raid zu machen. Zudem habe ich selber momentan 5 80 Chars mit denen ich je nach Lust und Laune unterwegs bin. Spielen kann ich sie eigentlich alle (außer im PvP, da bin ich eher ein Opfer,da ich PvP nicht mag) und kaum einer kennt ja alle meine Chars solange das Arsenal (NEIN kein Vorschlag) nicht die ganzen Chars unter einem Account zusammenfasst. Wer weiß also das z.b. Liese, Hänschen, Karl und Lotus alle zu einem Spieler gehören?? Keiner außer der Spieler selber. Und je nach Laune spielt er dann mal den und den.. das sieht man ja nicht. Und was solls. Ich kann auch gut damit leben wenn meine Chars "nur" t9 oder t 10 equippt sind.. und wenn ich dafür eben 1 Jahr brauche... Ich spiele um mich zu entspannen und mit den Leuten die ich kenne in Game Kontakt zu haben und nicht um zu beweise, das ich nen langen Wasauchimmer hab (btw bin weiblich). Gearscore ist zwar nice, aber sagt nichts über den MENSCHEN aus. Von daher kann ich nur sagen: Wirklich Sorgen mach ich mir dann, wenn meine Kontaktdaten die wirklich Privat (Adresse ,Konto,Name) im Arsenal stehen. Und Raids findet man immer.. und was solls wenn es halt in Wipen ausartet?? Dann mach ich eben paar Daylies und habe meine Repkosten wieder drin... 
Allerdings kann ich solche Befürchtungen durchaus verstehen, da es wirklich Raidleiter gibt, die nach so etwas gehen... 
Und an alle die sagen: Ich will aber keinen frisch 80 im Raid: Verständlich. Aber mal ganz nebenbei: Wer von euch hatte denn damals Naxx-equip als er nach Naxx gegeangen ist... Soll mir keiner erzählen er wäre da am ersten Abend mal eben komplett durchgewesen und das ohne Wipe.

In diesem Sinne... erst denken dann schreiben.


----------



## Throgan (15. Januar 2010)

Ich finde man könnte wenigstens die Uhrzeiten weglassen, geht doch KEINEN was an wie lange ich zocke......


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. Januar 2010)

Niválith schrieb:


> Wenn es danach geht stimme ich eineigen Leuten durchaus zu das man wohl noch ein neues Add-on einfügen sollte das sich sowas wie "Sozialcheck" nennt. Ich kenne mehr als genug, die zwar Top-raider sind und wirklich spielen können, aber keinen Plan haben vom Teamspiel oder vernünftigem Verhalten.



Gibt es. Nennt sich Badplayer oder sowas.. Da es natürlicherweise communitygestützt ist wirst du dort auch nur erkennen können was andere Spieler von ihm denken und das mag nicht immer mit dem übereinstimmen was du hören möchtest ( wenn die spieler nur rein schreiben wieviel dps er macht, du aber wissen möchtest ob er nett ist)


----------



## AftermathT (15. Januar 2010)

Also eigentlich sehe ich da derzeit folgende Situation:

Der Unterscheid zwischen "Hardcore 24/7/365 Spielern" und den Gelegenheitspielern wird derzeit immer kleiner:

Denn durch Blizzards (in meinen Augen Bescheidene) Lösung für die vergabe von Marken wird den 
Gelegenheitsspielern Gear wie T9 einfach zugeworfen und zumal bekommt JEDER 80 der Daily geht 2 Frostmarken... 

Somit bich ich sehr sehr enttäuscht von Blizzard denn das hart erkämpfte T9 bekommt nun jeder für beinahe Lau.

Daher ist der Gläsere Spieler völlig nebensächlich da jeder der sich nach Gear richtet kläglich in Raids scheitern wird, 
da einfach keine Erfahrung mit dem "Top-Gear" vorhanden ist.


----------



## Sheeana (15. Januar 2010)

Heyho!
Leutz, was habt ihr denn immer mit dem "was hast du zu verbergen"-Spruch? Klar haben die meisten nichts zu verbergen, aber es nervt trotzdem, wenn man sich ab heute von jedem Kumpel den Spruch anhören muß: Hey, Du warst heute um 3:15 noch online, ich dachte Du mußtest früh aufstehen? Klar kann ich sagen: geht Dich gar nix an. Aber warum muß ich das überhaupt? Geht ihn wirklich nix an und eigentlich sollte es auch keinen interessieren, warum müssen also unbedingt die genauen Online-Zeiten verfügbar sein? Mann kann sie sich sogar jedesmal, wenn einer wieder online war _automatisch_ zuschicken lassen! Das ist doch krank. Alle erzählen ständig, man soll vorsichtig sein mit dem was man im Internet preisgibt und dann kommt ein Tool raus, das einzig und alleine dazu dient, jemanden zu ärgern (einen anderen Nutzen konnte ich bisher für das Mit-loggen der Onlinezeiten noch nicht erkennen) und man hat die Preisgabe der Daten noch nicht mal selber in der Hand. 
3D-Ding und das andere Zeugs im Arsenal: schön, interessant, teilweise bewundernswert. Meine Online-Zeiten: haben da nix zu suchen.

Grüße


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. Januar 2010)

sheeana, dann bist du wahrscheinlich zu sehr von der Meinung anderer über dich abhängig. Es ist nun mal so, dass nacht-zocken nicht wirklich gesellschaftsfähig ist.. aber entweder man lässt es deswegen oder es ist einem egal was andere darüber denken. Und wenn ich früh raus muss dann spiel ich sowieso nicht nachts.. dann leg ich mich spätestens 23 uhr ins bett.. Muss dazu sagen ich arbeite von zuhause am PC von daher ist es mir egal ob z.b. meine Arbeitskollegen online wissen, dass ich 5 Minuten vor meiner Schicht noch raiden war.


----------



## CharlySteven (15. Januar 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> das mit den kills gabs doch schon immer unter Statistiken



genau das ist es man konnte eigentlich alles schon vorher sehn, ok wann man nun wo nen boss gelegt hat wird wohl sicherlich keinen stöhren....


----------



## Arosk (15. Januar 2010)

Warum darf Blizzard nicht etwas öffentlich zeigen was sowieso ihnen gehört?


----------



## Stevesteel (15. Januar 2010)

wo sieht man denn da eine Uhrzeit? Bei mir sehe ich nur das Datum.
Ansonsten tangiert es mich maximal peripher, was dort für Daten über meinen Pixelhaufen angezeigt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheeana (15. Januar 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> sheeana, dann bist du wahrscheinlich zu sehr von der Meinung anderer über dich abhängig. Es ist nun mal so, dass nacht-zocken nicht wirklich gesellschaftsfähig ist.. aber entweder man lässt es deswegen oder es ist einem egal was andere darüber denken. Und wenn ich früh raus muss dann spiel ich sowieso nicht nachts.. dann leg ich mich spätestens 23 uhr ins bett.. Muss dazu sagen ich arbeite von zuhause am PC von daher ist es mir egal ob z.b. meine Arbeitskollegen online wissen, dass ich 5 Minuten vor meiner Schicht noch raiden war.



Ich _ganz persönlich_ kann es nicht leiden, mich dauernd zu erklären. In meinem Beruf geht es darum, ständig kommunikativ zu sein, sich angesichts der übelsten Abgründe der Menschheit abzugrenzen und ja nicht zu viel Mitgefühl zu entwickeln. Wenn ich angesichts der Lebensgeschichte eines Menschen, der sein Leben lang schwerst mißhandelt wurde die Stirn besitze, erschüttert zu sagen: "wie schrecklich", dann muß ich mich dafür schon rechtfertigen. 
Wenn ich online gehe, will ich einfach meine Ruhe, ein bißchen seichte Konversation und Ablenkung. Ich will mich dafür nicht rechtfertigen, nicht erklären, warum ich wann was tue und ich will dazu keine uninformierten Kommentare hören. Es sei denn ich selbst beschließe, daß es jetzt gerade ok ist und es mich nicht nerven wird. Und ich möchte eben gerne, daß dies bei jedem meiner Hobbies möglich ist.
Ist das wirklich blöd oder zuviel verlangt? Nochmal die Frage: was schadet es denn, wenn man die Online-Zeiten nicht sieht? 
Ich meine, ich installiere ja auch keine webcam in meinem Wohnzimmer, _obwohl_ ich nichts zu verbergen habe. Würde das jemand verlangen, kämen dann auch noch die "Was hast Du zu verbergen"-Fragen? Ist es unaufgeräumt? Läufst Du gerne im rosa Tütü durch die Wohnung? Darüber könnten die Leute lachen, das darf man sich nicht so sehr zu Herzen nehmen, ist ja nur die Meinung anderer. Würde man es deswegen gerne öffentlich machen? Ne, vermutlich nicht (also, die meisten zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Jeder hat seine eigene Grenze, wann er seine Privatsphäre verletzt sieht und wovon er sich genervt fühlt. Das ist normal und deswegen kann man normalerweise auch selbst darüber entscheiden, wem man wann was über sich preisgibt. Ich hätt halt gerne, daß ich selbst darüber entscheide, wer mir nu sagen darf: "Schaust so müde aus, hast zu lange gezockt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
Grüße


----------



## Grushdak (15. Januar 2010)

Sry, aber manche haben echt Probleme ....

Gerade heute tauchen am laufenden Band solche Topics hier auf.
Wenn Ihr komplett anonym bleiben wollt, dann zieht den Stecker und trennt den Internetzugang!

Denn mit einem Internetzugang werden Daten gesammelt, ob Ihr wollt oder nicht.
Auch dieser mein Post wird unter Google zu finden sein.

ps. 
Naja und es ist ja eh Nix Neues - 
bei jeder Neuerung - sei es das Buffed-Forum oder nun Arsenal ... es gibt immer diese Leute mit dem Permanent-Nörgler-Buff.^^


greetz


----------



## Sheeana (15. Januar 2010)

Jo, und es gibt immer die "Zock halt nicht" "Geh halt nicht online" und "Leute, die ihre Bedenken kundtun sind Nörgler"- Fraktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. Januar 2010)

Sheeana schrieb:


> Jo, und es gibt immer die "Zock halt nicht" "Geh halt nicht online" und "Leute, die ihre Bedenken kundtun sind Nörgler"- Fraktion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


google: "Geh halt nicht online" ( mit Anführungszeichen) 1. Link


----------



## CharlySteven (15. Januar 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> wo sieht man denn da eine Uhrzeit? Bei mir sehe ich nur das Datum.
> Ansonsten tangiert es mich maximal peripher, was dort für Daten über meinen Pixelhaufen angezeigt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






von sachen die du am heutigen tag gemacht hast steht da da, wie:




> 8 Den Propheten Tharon'ja getötet (Heroische Feste Drak'Tharon).  vor 5 Stunden und 30 Minuten


----------



## Crownchen (15. Januar 2010)

Also mal im Ernst...

ich find solch ein feature total bescheuet und vollkommend daneben.
Es geht doch keinem was an, was ich InGame so mach geschweige denn noch um welche Uhrzeit....

Ne, für mich ist das ein Eingriff in die Persönlichkeit und auf eine art und weiße ins Privat leben.
Ich weiß echt ncht, was Blizz sich dabei gedacht hatte....

das die es sehen können ist klar, aber es öffentlich zu machen ist voll daneben....

meine Meinung dazu zum Thema....


----------



## Cheaters (15. Januar 2010)

Also find das Update richtig geil, bis auf das die Leute jetzt halt jeden Fortschritt sehen können. Ich meine: Wen geht es etwas an, wann ich welchen Gegenstand bekomme und anlege? Oder wie oft ich einen Hero Endboss getötet habe? Aber ich denke mal, da kann nicht viel machen, ist der Lauf des Internets...


----------



## Dranay (15. Januar 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Option des Feeds standartmäßig dekativiert sein und nur auf eigenen Wunsch aktiviert werden können. Geht keinen was an, was ich bisher getan habe und was nicht.

Prizipiell gehe ich nicht mit, wenn nach GS und Erfolgen gefragt wird bzw. irgendwas gelocked ist.


----------



## Magickevin (15. Januar 2010)

Crownchen schrieb:


> Also mal im Ernst...
> 
> ich find solch ein feature total bescheuet und vollkommend daneben.
> Es geht doch keinem was an, was ich InGame so mach geschweige denn noch um welche Uhrzeit....
> ...





Wie schon oben von Zoid-Dunkelziffer gesagt hast sämtliche Sachen die man schreibt im Forum musst du nur einen Bruchteil deines Textes bei Google eingeben und Taddaaaaa du hast das XYZ Forum vor der Nase und suprise suprise da steht wann du es geschrieben hast in Minuten/Stunden/Tagen ohhh man Probleme kann man haben...

Immoment ist es so das die Internetanbieter T-com Hansanet Willhelm Tell und co dazu VERPFLICHTET sind deine Seiten zu sammeln und abzuspeichern also ist es jawohl egal das Blizzard ein paar poplige Pixel Anzeigt und wann man sie bekommen hat, wenn der Internet Anbieter sämtliche Seiten von dir/euch speichert bei denen ihr euch einen von der Palme wedeln könnt.

Mein Senf


----------



## Shaila (15. Januar 2010)

So einen Thread habe ich gesucht, will mich auch mal zu dem neuen Arsenal äußern.

Generell ist es wirklich toll gestaltet, bittet viel mehr Möglichkeiten und ist meiner Meinung nach im Gesamteindruck viel besser geworden durch das Update. Dennoch entzieht sich mir das Arsenal seit der Einführung jedweder Logik. Es ist doch von jedem selber die Sache wie er spielen will und wieso müssen das alle sehen können ?

Das "Letzte abgeschlossene Tat" ist meiner Meinung nach ein weiterer fataler Fehler. Durch das neue Arsenal kann man im Prinzip nunmehr wirklich alles über den Spieler herausfinden. Egal was man tut oder macht, jeder kann es mitbekommen und einsehen. Hätte man eine freie Entscheidung, ob man dies will oder nicht, fände ich diese Optionen toll. Doch so wird es einem unweigerlich auferlegt, man kann sich nicht dagegen wehren.

Für mich eine Verletzung der persönlichen Freiheit. Zum Glück ist es nur ein Spiel, auch wenn es im RL auch immer mehr in die Richtung Überwachung geht, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Gerti (15. Januar 2010)

Also, dass man gucken kann, wenn man welchen Boss wie oft gelegt hat ist okay, aber dass es mir sagen kann, was ich für Items bekommen habe und was ich angelegt habe finde ich schon krass. Als ich gelesen haben, dass ich meine 22 Platz Tasche angelegt  habe, dachte ich mir nur WTF. Zum glück werden nur die 50 letzten Einträge gespeichert und nicht  mehr.


----------



## Rojan (15. Januar 2010)

Das Problem ist ganz einfach, das man die Feeds abonnieren kann und dann IMMER die passenden Uhrzeiten angezeigt werden.

Wenn jetzt Kollegen zB auch WoW spielen (isn Bsp. aus dem off. Forum) und den Char kennen und vielleicht aus irgendeinem Grund nicht so gut auf einen zu sprechen sind (passiert auf Arbeit ja schnell ma) und man n paar Tage unausgeschlafen auf Arbeit kam, was negativ aufgefallen ist, ist es ein leichtes herauszufinden das man vielleicht mal n paar Nächte zu viel gespielt hat. UNd das kann dann durchaus gegen einen verwendet werden. 

Ich würde doch alle Kritiker bitten auch im offiziellen Forumdarüber zu diskutieren, wie wir alle Wissen checkt Blizzard sowasja erst ab ner gewissen Topicgröße -.-

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=12264556583&sid=3


----------



## ibbi (15. Januar 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> hast du was zu verbergen? Dann haste eben noch nicht ICC 30 mal durch.. na und? dann kommste halt nicht mit der "pro" gruppe mit sondern suchst dir eine andere.. wo ist das Problem? dass du nicht durchgezogen wirst mit "schlechter" ausrüstung? Dann solltest du deine Einstellung gegenüber dem Spiel überdenken.. es geht doch darum selbst dinge zu erreichen.. zur Not baust du eben selbst eine Gruppe..





du bist wieder dieser idiot der keinen plan von garnix hat
und
nichts aber auch garnich versteht und in jedem thread das selbe hinschreibt 



das mim neuen arsenal mag ich nich
hatte es als gelegenheitspieler auch sehr schwer zu pdk zeiten ne grp zu finden weil ich ja den "erfolg" noch nich hatte und wurde somit nich mitgenommen
bis ein kumpel von mir so nett war und mich einfach ma einlud und das war 2wochen vor icc....
naja
gut das ich nichmehr spiel manche machen es sich ja zur lebensaufgabe hier und da nen epic abzustauben und lieber den t9,5 typ mit 2k dps als den t8typ mit 4k mitzunehmen 

t9.5 is ja bekanntlich besser als t8......skill?wtf hab T9-.-
naja




rechtschreibfehler sind erwollt
und sollen euch für 2-3min beschäftigen


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Januar 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> du bist wieder dieser idiot der keinen plan von garnix hat




Das geht auch freundlicher...


----------



## Tikume (16. Januar 2010)

Schon vor 10 Jahren konnte man bei myUO selbst wählen ob über seinen Char nur rudimentäre Infos oder eben alles rausgegeben wurde - Blizzard hat hier noch einiges zu lernen.
Auch bei EQ2 kann man recht detailliert festlegen was angezeigt werden darf.


----------



## noiriaa (16. Januar 2010)

genau

es selbst bestimmen zu können, wäre da so eine alternative.
ich hab sicher auch nichts zuverbergen.
aber nun mal zock ich privat bei mir zu hause,u. nicht auf irgendeiner lanparty oder im freien bei -10°, oder gar hinter ner scheibe.
auch nen wenig überzogen.

aber wäre ne sinnvolle idee. das man zumindest selbst entscheiden kann, ob jeder xbeliebige sieht wann ich das letzte mal in wow kaggen war.

mfg


----------



## noiriaa (16. Januar 2010)

noiriaa schrieb:


> genau
> 
> es selbst bestimmen zu können, wäre da so eine alternative.
> ich hab sicher auch nichts zu verbergen.
> ...





edith:
da mans ja leider nicht löschen kann^^ mich bissle verklickt xP


----------



## Darussios (16. Januar 2010)

Ich sehe da nix schlimmes daran, dass verfolgt werden kann, was du zu letzt getan hast.
Es ist eher positiv.
Wenn jetzt jemand im Handelschannel behauptet "xyz ist ein Ninjalooter", kannste im Arsenal nachkucken und wenn er andauernd nur die gefrorenen Kugeln gelootet hat, ist es bestätigt, wenn nicht, dann nicht.

Gut und der 3D-Modelviewer ist was für Stylisten da ist nix negatives dran.

Mfg

PS: Hab jetzt mal aus reiner Neugier die Posts meiner Vorposter durchgelesen.
Es geht euch sonst noch gut oder?
Ihr könnt schon noch WoW vom RL unterscheiden oder?

Ihr tut hier so als ob da stehen würde "Der Besitzer von <xyz> war vor 30 Minuten in der Stadt".
Es geht um einen virtuellen Charakter, der nur ein Pixelhaufen ist, es ist doch scheißegal, ob da steht, dass ihr da eine Tasche angelegt habt oder nicht.
Ich gehöre normalerweise nicht zu der "Besorgt euch mal RL"-Fraktion, aber was ich hier grad lesen musste, da denke ich mir, ist das doch angebracht.

Wenn es euch nicht passt, dass Daten über euren Charakter gesammelt werden, trennt eure Internetverbindung für immer, denn es werden von jedem überall Daten gesammelt auch in anderen Spielen.
In allen gängigen Shootern wird jede Aktion und jeder Kill in der Konsole gesammelt, für jedes Spiel gibt es Statistiken etc.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (16. Januar 2010)

Das konnte man alles schon vorher ingame auf einem Blick sehen wenn man das passende Addon dafür kennt.
Ich sag nur "Elitist Group".
Ist mir immernoch lieber man bewertet die Mitspieler nach erfahrung und vernünftiger Equip, Sockel und Verzauberungswahl als dass man Sinnlos nach Gearscore oder Itemlvl. guckt weil man halt selbst keine Ahnung hat. 
Natürlich schliesst sowas nicht aus dass man das Maß zu hoch ansetzt.


----------



## noiriaa (16. Januar 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich sehe da nix schlimmes daran, dass verfolgt werden kann, was du zu letzt getan hast.
> Es ist eher positiv.
> Wenn jetzt jemand im Handelschannel behauptet "xyz ist ein Ninjalooter", kannste im Arsenal nachkucken und wenn er andauernd nur die gefrorenen Kugeln gelootet hat, ist es bestätigt, wenn nicht, dann nicht.
> 
> ...





ja und 1.6 und css wurde damals auch nachverfolgt. und man konnte sich die spielstunden +headshots +allerlei anzeigen lassen...
wie hies dieses add on noch mal? x-char? whatever.

es geht mir persänlich einfach nur darum das es niemanden was angeht, wenn ich es persönlich nicht will.
wenn mich jemanden für einen raid beurteilen soll, es gerne würde..

könnte ich es immer noch selbst entscheiden ob und wann ich dieses future für diese jeweilige person einsichtig mache.

im großen und ganzen ist esvllt ja, sich über etwas total sinnloses aufregen. aber dasman noch nicht mal gefragt wird, spielt hier glaub eineviel wesentlicherer rolle.

mfg


----------



## Mollari (16. Januar 2010)

Kommt halt drauf an ob man an dem Schwanzvergleich (darf man das sagen?) teilnehmen möchte oder nicht. Ich habe das Arsenal fast noch nie benutzt und wenn dann nur um bei mir selbst was zu schauen wenn ich grade nicht im Spiel war. Ich käme allerdings nie auf die Idee andere Spieler zu überprüfen ob sie gewisse Dinge schon gemacht oder gesehen haben. Wo kämen wir denn da hin? 

Vor allem findet dann ja irgendwann überhaupt kein Wissenstransfer mehr statt, das kann doch nicht Sinn und Zweck sein oder? Dann ist halt mal jemand dabei der noch nicht so weit ist, so lange er die Leistung bringt die nötig ist macht das doch keinen Unterschied. Und Equip ist wirklich nicht alles, auch wenn viele das gern anders sehen würden. 

Früher standen die Leute stundenlang in den Hauptstädten zum posen rum, heut geilt man sich wohl im Arsenal auf. Eine Entwicklung die ich weder unterstützen noch gutheißen möchte.


----------



## Hazel_Malorne (16. Januar 2010)

In Zeiten von Rawr und diversen Char-Check-Tools im Internet ist das doch absolut harmlos.
Ich hab absolut nichts dagegen und kann den Leuten, die meine Aktivitäten gegen mich verwenden wollen, nur mein Beileid wünschen getreu dem Motto "Wenn du sonst kein Problem hast...!". Ich benutze das Arsenal auch selber sehr gerne. Ich finde es ist optimal um sich selber zu entwickeln.


----------



## lilithb (16. Januar 2010)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Die sollten noch so eine Anzeige hinzufügen, die anzeigt wie oft der Char im unnötigen AoE gestorben ist, wie oft er eine Random-Gruppe verlassen hat und wie oft er "ogogogo" im Gruppen oder Raid-Channel getippt hat.
> DAS wäre hilfreich.



!
absolute zustimmung hier
!


----------



## J_0_T (16. Januar 2010)

Wo ist hier das problem?

Bin mir zwar net sicher, aber es gibt noch ein oder zwei andere sites die genauso zeigen was der einzelne char in den letzten std erreicht hat. Und ich muss mich auch denen anschließen, die sagen das eigendlich kein großer unterschied dabei ist, nur das es halb aufgeschlüsselter zu sehen ist.


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2010)

Mhh, bis auf die Loot und bossanzeige gibts doch schon lange alles...


----------



## Tikume (17. Januar 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ihr tut hier so als ob da stehen würde "Der Besitzer von <xyz> war vor 30 Minuten in der Stadt".



Stattdessen steht da: "Der Besitzer von <xyz> hat vor 30 Minuten gezockt". Beides reale Handlungen.
Mal schaun ob Du zwei Dinge zusammenzählen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The-Quila (17. Januar 2010)

ich finds gut, dass mans ehn kann wer was clear hat. dann kansnte die ganzen dampfplauderer endlich überführen. weil ich bin mir sicher, dass die hälfte der leute, die hier im forum labern vonw egen sie haben icc gleich in der ersten woche clear und shit, das überhaupt nicht hatten.


----------



## FrustmaN (17. Januar 2010)

verfolgungen im arsenal ? gut von mir aus, aber ICH will selbst bestimmen was man von mir erfährt. und wer mehr als das eq oder irgendwelche erfolge sehn will, sieht das wenn er neben mir steht (und zwar ingame). 

als ob der ganze gearcheck und erfolgswahn nicht schon weit genug geht, eh schon nervig wenn man irgendwelche grp-suchen liest: nur mit x, nur mit erfolg y , nur mit gs 12598 , blabla und so weiter. als nächstes wird wohl noch ne minimale spielzeit von 30 tagen auf lvl 80 vorrausgesetzt damit man bei nem hoggerraid mitdarf ?? ( für blitzmerker: das war Ironie! wers nicht kapiert hat, "ironie" googeln)

neue optik ? 5/5 pkte
informationen über jeden furz den ein spieler in den letzten tagen gelassen hat ? unnötig

wer was wissen will soll fragen, gibt schon genug infos, man muß nicht wirklich alles im inet verfügbar machen..

nächste schritte: veröffentlichen der fl, des chatlogs, der playtime und als sahnehäubchen ein genauer log wann man on/ off gegangen ist.


der spieler selbst is doch eh nicht mehr wichtig, es interessiert nur noch sein gs und die erfolge.

ich für meinen teil beurteile leute (auch in wow) nach ihrem verhalten mir und anderen gegenüber und dabei ist mir banane ob die/derjenige nun in grün, blau oder lila rumrennt und ob da nun 10 oder 6000 erfolgspunkte stehn. ein a-loch mit allen erfolgen und gs 6k bleibt trotzdem ein a-loch nur eben mit 6k gs.


arsenal gehört seitens des spielers bestimmt was einsehbar ist und was nicht, wems egal ist oder wer meint damit hausieren zu müßen wa ser alles erreicht hat, kanns ja freigeben, alle anderen sollens selbst bestimmen.


wem meine meinung nicht passt ? mir egal, da ich euch wahrscheins nicht kenne, aber an euren antworten kann ich sagen ob ichs denn wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (17. Januar 2010)

wenn sich blos über die zunehmebnde Überwachung in Deutschland soviele Gedanken gemacht würden...

BTT: Es wär klasse, würde der zumindest als "Main" angegebene Char verlinkt sein.
Es müssen ja nicht alle Chars die du auf dem account besitzt in einer Liste "Die gehören zusammen" auftauchen.
Es wär blos super wen man sagen kann "Hier ist mein Twink, ich will das jeder der meinen Twink anschaut weis wer mein main ist!"


----------



## Aremetis (17. Januar 2010)

Also ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass man zumindest selbst einstellen kann, ob man diese Informationen preisgeben möchte.

Gab doch schon mal vor einiger Zeit ein Problem mit dem Armory, als die Statistiken auch das Gold angezeigt hatte - das wurde dann doch auch schnell wieder rausgenommen.



----

@ Tikume

Soll das heissen es gibt UO noch und Du hast noch nen Account? :-)


----------



## Darussios (17. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Stattdessen steht da: "Der Besitzer von <xyz> hat vor 30 Minuten gezockt". Beides reale Handlungen.
> Mal schaun ob Du zwei Dinge zusammenzählen kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nachwievor ist da nix schlimmes dran.
Ich sehe nix schlimmes daran, ob jemand weiß, dass ich vor ein paar Minuten auf den Char eingeloggt hab oder nicht.
Ich schließe mich TheGui in seinem ersten Satz an, dass all die Leute, die hier rumjammern, sich lieber mal mit der echten Überwachung im echten Leben beschäftigen sollten, denn
diese ist im Gegensatz zur Liste der letzten Aktivitäten im Arsenal nicht harmlos.


----------



## Ochjoh (17. Januar 2010)

Moin, ob gläsern oder nicht, ist mir wurscht. Kenne genug andere Spieler, die schon lange nix mehr mit den sich selbst beweihräuchernden"Pro´s" zu tun haben wollen. Reicht bequem für 40er Raids. An und für sich ist die exakte Schreibweise ja "Professioneller", und da ist die Definition festgelegt: Jemand, der mit seinem Spiel den Lebensunterhalt verdient. Kenne keinen bei WoW. Aber ein bekannter hat mir die Lösung gezeigt: Bei WoW hat "Pro" die Definition "Proll", und das macht wieder Sinn!


----------



## Ochjoh (17. Januar 2010)

Was auch bezeichnend ist: Wieso müssen solche "Pro´s" nach Leuten suchen und dabei den Handelschannel voll spammen? Haben vielleicht schon zuviele andere Spieler gemerkt, wes geistes Kind diese "Pro´s" sind? Und die finden jetzt niemand mehr, der mit ihnen spielen will? Sogar die eigene Gilde nicht?

Und mal generell zum eigtl Thema: Datenschutz? In Deutschland oder sonstwo? Das ich nicht lache! Bin von diesem Staat ausgebildet worden, beginnend 1980 bei der Eloka/Fernmelde 120 Rotenburg/Wümme, hat sich dann weiterentwickelt. Es würde mich ein müdes Hinterteilrunzeln kosten jedem einen privaten Besuch abzustatten und mit ihm über alle Aspekte seines irgendwo aktenkundig gewordenem Leben zu sprechen. Grundsätzlich ist nichts, was einen bidirektionalen Datenverkehr ermöglicht, sicher. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass jeder, und ich meine jeder (auch Linus Thorvalds) um sein Produkt wie auch immer veröffentlichen und in den Vekehr bringen zu können, dem jeweiligen Dienst jederzeitigen Zugang ermöglichen muß. Der bekannteste dürfte die NSA Implementierung in allen MS Produkten sein. bekommt jeder gezeigt, der einen IT-Beruf erlernt, der Programmierung beinhaltet.


----------



## Iffadrim (17. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es auch stark übertrieben.

Gear Meinetwegen, aber auf die Sekunde nachverfolgen zu können was man in der letzten Zeit getrieben hat das ist echt ein wenig viel.
Klar bei der Aufstellung von Raids, will man schon wissen, was mein gegenüber draufhat ist bis zu einem gewissen Niveau ok
aber das ist mittlerweile echt etwas viel.

Ich würde sogar in Erwägung ziehen, an den Support zu schreiben um mich darüber zu beschweren.
Und wenn euch euer Spielspass lieb ist, und ihr keine Zweiklassenspielergesellschaft wollt, solltet ihr das auch tun.


----------



## Shéradas (17. Januar 2010)

Ich habe bei diesem Thema gemischte gefühle.
Denn nett aussehen tut die ganze Sache aber mal abgesehen von den Nachteilen, was bringen uns die neuen Features?
Ich kann leider nicht mitsprechen was randomraids angeht weil ich noch keine 80 bin, kann aber an hand des Handelchats feststellen das sich langsam eine 2 Klassengesellschaft in WoW bildet und die neuen Features das nur unterstützen.
Aber im endeffekt muss man sagen, dass die Features ja eigentlich nicht schlecht sind in dem Sinne, sondern von den Usern falsch verwendet werden.

P.S:
Das war mein erster Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (17. Januar 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Nachwievor ist da nix schlimmes dran.
> Ich sehe nix schlimmes daran, ob jemand weiß, dass ich vor ein paar Minuten auf den Char eingeloggt hab oder nicht.



Na wenn dein Chef weiss wie dein Char heisst siehst Du das ev. anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (18. Januar 2010)

Gefahren?


----------



## Tony B. (18. Januar 2010)

FrustmaN schrieb:


> verfolgungen im arsenal ? gut von mir aus, aber ICH will selbst bestimmen was man von mir erfährt. und wer mehr als das eq oder irgendwelche erfolge sehn will, sieht das wenn er neben mir steht (und zwar ingame).
> 
> als ob der ganze gearcheck und erfolgswahn nicht schon weit genug geht, eh schon nervig wenn man irgendwelche grp-suchen liest: nur mit x, nur mit erfolg y , nur mit gs 12598 , blabla und so weiter. als nächstes wird wohl noch ne minimale spielzeit von 30 tagen auf lvl 80 vorrausgesetzt damit man bei nem hoggerraid mitdarf ?? ( für blitzmerker: das war Ironie! wers nicht kapiert hat, "ironie" googeln)
> 
> ...




Fällt mir eigentlich nur eins zu ein : Amen !!! 

Bin in allen Punkten deiner Meinung !


----------



## BlackBirdone (18. Januar 2010)

Hm schade das einige Bosse einfach EPIC 7k dps Gearscore 5,2k+ und clearerfolge vorraussetzten sonst wirste Stunden wipen...


Somit völlig berechtigt das auch für die Leute vorrauszusetzen die da mitmachen. 25 Fauldarm ftw


BTT: Sieht man wenigstens die Faker ^^


----------



## Gnorfal (18. Januar 2010)

auch wenn ich weiss, dass viele Deinen Satz nich verstehen:





> Hm schade das einige Bosse einfach EPIC 7k dps Gearscore 5,2k+ und clearerfolge vorraussetzten sonst wirste Stunden wipen...
> 
> 
> Somit völlig berechtigt das auch für die Leute vorrauszusetzen die da mitmachen. 25 Fauldarm ftw
> ...


von mir ein 100% sign hierzu

und an unseren Stasi 2.0 Mann : bei mir würde Dein Besuch ebenfalls nur ein müdes Hinterteilrunzeln auslösen


----------



## Iffadrim (18. Januar 2010)

na ja wenn man das Ganze von dem Standpunkt her betrachtet, dass jeder mind. 1 wenn ned sogar noch mehr besserere Chars hat und damit eventuell schon gecleart hat machen die neuen Optionen absolut keinen Sinn,
da müsste man schon eine Accountchardatenbank erstellen, was aber auch wieder viel zu viel in die Privatsphäre der Spieler eingreifen würde.

Von daher wieder alles so machen, wie es vor dem Armory Update war, das hat schon genug über die Leute verraten.


----------



## Technocrat (18. Januar 2010)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Wenn man Tante Frieda in ein Formal-1-Auto setzt, dann fährt sie in der Königsklasse mit und könnte theoretisch das Rennen gewinnen...wird sie aber höchstwahrscheinlich nicht.
> Und Gearscore prüft eigentlich nur, ob ein Formel-1-Auto vorhanden ist und nicht, ob Tante Frieda oder Michael Schumacher drin sitzt.


Wunderbarer Vergleich, genau so siehts aus. Werde ich verwenden, wenn mir je einer mit Gearscore kommen sollte (aber GL zu sein hat mich bisher zum Glück davor bewahrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)!


----------



## Technocrat (18. Januar 2010)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> ich muss noch was ergänzen. Mir ist vorhin noch aufgefallen das in den Aktiviäten auch drin steht um welche Uhrzeit man zb in einer Hero war und dort nen Boss gelegt hat.
> Im Prinzip kann jetzt jeder die Onlinezeiten eines Spieler ganz bequem über das Arsenal nachschauen.


Hä? Wie das denn? Dazu müßte man wissen, welchen Char Du auf welchem Server spielst. Wenn DU das nicht rausposaunst, kann Dir keiner. Aber selbst wenn Du in Deiner Signatur einen Char anzeigst: Du könntest immer noch behaupten, das wäre nicht Dein Char und Du hättest Dich nur mit fremden Federn geschmückt, um im Forum besser auszuschauen. Wer wollte Dir das Gegenteil beweisen?





Also nix mit Stasi und so...


----------



## Genomchen (18. Januar 2010)

Jetzt würd mich auch was interessieren. Und zwar hat sich bei uns jemand beworben, der meinte laut Arsenal unter den besten 50 Huntern des Realms zu sein.
Ist das neu? Kann man seit neuem auf Arsenal auch noch den eigenen Rang im Vergleich zum Realm sehen?
Weil DAS find ich ehrlich gesagt noch viel schlimmer, wenn man sich bei einer Gilde bewirbt und dann auch noch mit dem Ranking prahlt. Gut, wenn man Platz 1 ist, oder unter den besten 10 des Realm, kann man das schon erwähnen. Aber ich hab schon Augen gemacht, als ich in der Bewerbung was von "unter den ersten 50..." las. Ich finde für ein Spiel artet das ganze schon etwas aus. Demnächst wird dann eine Ausbildung zum Kaufmann für WoW-Kommunikation verlangt, inklusive Berufserfahrung, oder wie jetzt?!


----------



## Tikume (18. Januar 2010)

Aremetis schrieb:


> @ Tikume
> 
> Soll das heissen es gibt UO noch und Du hast noch nen Account? :-)



Natürlich, es gab sogar dieses Jahr ein Addon.


----------



## Genomchen (18. Januar 2010)

UO?


----------



## Natar (18. Januar 2010)

ultima online

keine ahnung mehr von den rollenspielanfängen heutzutage


----------



## Starfros (18. Januar 2010)

Sheeana schrieb:


> Ich _ganz persönlich_ kann es nicht leiden, mich dauernd zu erklären. In meinem Beruf geht es darum, ständig kommunikativ zu sein, sich angesichts der übelsten Abgründe der Menschheit abzugrenzen und ja nicht zu viel Mitgefühl zu entwickeln. Wenn ich angesichts der Lebensgeschichte eines Menschen, der sein Leben lang schwerst mißhandelt wurde die Stirn besitze, erschüttert zu sagen: "wie schrecklich", dann muß ich mich dafür schon rechtfertigen.
> Wenn ich online gehe, will ich einfach meine Ruhe, ein bißchen seichte Konversation und Ablenkung. Ich will mich dafür nicht rechtfertigen, nicht erklären, warum ich wann was tue und ich will dazu keine uninformierten Kommentare hören. Es sei denn ich selbst beschließe, daß es jetzt gerade ok ist und es mich nicht nerven wird. Und ich möchte eben gerne, daß dies bei jedem meiner Hobbies möglich ist.
> Ist das wirklich blöd oder zuviel verlangt? Nochmal die Frage: was schadet es denn, wenn man die Online-Zeiten nicht sieht?
> Ich meine, ich installiere ja auch keine webcam in meinem Wohnzimmer, _obwohl_ ich nichts zu verbergen habe. Würde das jemand verlangen, kämen dann auch noch die "Was hast Du zu verbergen"-Fragen? Ist es unaufgeräumt? Läufst Du gerne im rosa Tütü durch die Wohnung? Darüber könnten die Leute lachen, das darf man sich nicht so sehr zu Herzen nehmen, ist ja nur die Meinung anderer. Würde man es deswegen gerne öffentlich machen? Ne, vermutlich nicht (also, die meisten zumindest
> ...




du verwechselt deinen Char mit dir selbst , so lese ich es raus . Soll doch DIR egal sein wer deine Erfolge oder was auch immer , liest. Es sind daten über ein Char den du spielst , nicht DU stehst da drin mit Daten, wie gross du bist und wie alt und was auch immer .......

Du meinst auch das irgendwer ins Arsenal geht gerade dich aussucht und dich dann InGame anspricht das du zb. nicht mal die und die Instanz fertig hast. 	
Ich nenne es einfach Verfolgungswahn.
Gott und die Welt schaut sich auch genau dein Arsenal Char an ....... genau jetzt.

Abgesehen davon..... du weist nicht wieviele Leute InGame dich mit den eigenen Erfolgen Vergleichen wenn du Online bist. Also kanns dir auch egal sein ob diese Einträge im Arsenal stehen. Es ist nichts anderes. 

Vergleichbar mit RL Blödsinn ..... Kameras im Täglichen Leben auf Kreuzungen bzw in der Innenstadt..... sehr viele schreien sofort los " ach neee dann weiss ja jeder wo ich bin um die und die Uhrzeit" aber kein Ars.... sagt was gegen Kameras in Einkaufshäuser und diversen Einrichtungen. Warum wohl ...... weil das wiederum normal ist.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (18. Januar 2010)

Die Spielzeit könnte sie auch noch auflisten und welche Chars zusammen gehören.


----------



## Richtigsteller (18. Januar 2010)

Geht mir ziemlich am Arsch vorbei. Da RAID auf meiner "have to do" Liste eh schon ganz nach unten gerutscht ist. Rnd 5er Heros Markenfarm und fertig. Trotzdem gibt es immer noch genug RAIDs bei denen kein Arsenal Check stattfindet. Von daher eigentlich wurst.


----------



## J_0_T (18. Januar 2010)

Mir is es eigendlich egal was man aus der neuen datenbank rauslesen kann. Was Habe ich zu verbergen?

Wenn andere meinen das benutzen zu müssen um zu sehen wer gut is oder nicht is generell im kopf net mehr klar.


----------



## Starfros (18. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Jetzt würd mich auch was interessieren. Und zwar hat sich bei uns jemand beworben, der meinte laut Arsenal unter den besten 50 Huntern des Realms zu sein.
> Ist das neu? Kann man seit neuem auf Arsenal auch noch den eigenen Rang im Vergleich zum Realm sehen?
> Weil DAS find ich ehrlich gesagt noch viel schlimmer, wenn man sich bei einer Gilde bewirbt und dann auch noch mit dem Ranking prahlt. Gut, wenn man Platz 1 ist, oder unter den besten 10 des Realm, kann man das schon erwähnen. Aber ich hab schon Augen gemacht, als ich in der Bewerbung was von "unter den ersten 50..." las. Ich finde für ein Spiel artet das ganze schon etwas aus. Demnächst wird dann eine Ausbildung zum Kaufmann für WoW-Kommunikation verlangt, inklusive Berufserfahrung, oder wie jetzt?!



das ist bestimmt von der seite youloot.de dort ist ein andere art von Gearscore ab zu lesen. Dort hast du auch eine Option die Klassen anzuzeigen. 
Um dort gelistet zu werden musst du nur deinen namen eingeben wenn du dort nicht stehst dann erscheint links auf der seite dein Char mit den Items und kannst es auf Youloot.de updaten... Er zieht sich die nötigen daten aus dem Arsenal .


----------



## Spawndchickn (18. Januar 2010)

aiaiai, die leute haben vllt probleme^^
mir isses doch kackegal ob die leute jetz im arsenal sehen können ob ich mit meim dudu jetz schon 100 mal in ner raidini durchbin oder erst 5 mal oder noch gar nicht, was mich persönlich viel mehr annervt is die tatsache mit diesem hässlichen 3D modell was man angezeigt bekommt wenn man nen char aufruft, gz zu dieser dämlichen leistung die die Internetleitung nur noch mehr beansprucht.... und einfach nur nervig is, weil wenn ich die poptische erscheinung von nem char will, logg ich mich ein und treff mich mit dem jeweiligen in dala, sturmwind, orgrimmar, je nach partei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebuki (18. Januar 2010)

Ich benutze statt dem Arsenal auch ingame einfach Gearscore das geht so auch viel schneller ;-)

Der Vergleich mit dem Formel 1 Wagen ist echt gut:-D hab echt gut gelacht. Nur ist das leider nicht ganz passend.
Es geht einfach darum wenn Leute Icc25 wollen und Icc 10 dann ist das zur Zeit Formel 1, klar kann man jetzt nicht sehen mit Gearscore, ob derjenige auch die Fähigkeit mitbringt um den Char auch zu spielen, ich sehe einfach nur erst mal sein Equip. 
Allerdings ist es auch in der Formel 1 so, dass man um da mitzufahren auch einen Formel 1 Wagen braucht! und nicht einfach Tante Frieda mit ihrem Jetta starten kann ;-) 
Wenn man Schuhmacher mit einem Jetta ins Rennen schickt wird er trotz seiner Fähigkeiten kein Renne gewinnen. 

Das Problem ist einfach das viele Leute kein Bock haben sich das Equip ganz normal zu besorgen, die meisten heulen rum sie sind Casual Gamer und schaffen nix aber wollen natürlich gleich ICC gehen.... 
Spätestens bei Saurfang ist für die Leute die einfach nicht genug Equip haben auch die ini einfach vorbei, da muss halt jeder eine gewisse GrundDPS bieten und ich muss sagen mich regen die Leute auf, die dann auf den untersten Plätzen mit 3-4k ! Dps weniger rumgurken wie Platz 1-10 im Recount.
Die sollen sich doch bitte dann wirklich erst mal Ulduar, PDK, PdOk, Icc 10 equipen.
Das erwarte ich einfach, weil genau das habe ich auch getan und wenn die Leute das einfach nicht wollen dann haben sie leider ICC nix zu suchen.


----------



## Starfros (18. Januar 2010)

Nebuki schrieb:


> Allerdings ist es auch in der Formel 1 so, dass man um da mitzufahren auch einen Formel 1 Wagen braucht! und nicht einfach Tante Frieda mit ihrem Jetta starten kann ;-)
> Wenn man Schuhmacher mit einem Jetta ins Rennen schickt wird er trotz seiner Fähigkeiten kein Renne gewinnen.



 dann hast du evl. nicht mitbekommen was er geleistet hat bei Benetton und wurde damit 2 mal Weltmeister. 
War zwar nicht gerade ein Jetta aber unterlegen war er allemal damit. 

Und das kann man dann schon mit bei bringen in dem blöden Gearscore Addon. Wer sich zwischen 4,7 und 5.0k gs aufhält kann schon besser sein als einer der einen GS von 5.2 hat.


Dieses Addon ist nur ein mageres Hilfsprogramm was dir hilft sich an was zu halten. 
Wenn ich nen Raid zusammen bastel, nehm ich ohnehin erst mal leute mit die ich in ersterlinie kenne und weiss was sie können, wenn das Gear ok ist .Auch wenn GS sagt das der jenige einen score von 4,7k hat.


----------



## Nebuki (18. Januar 2010)

Na klar ich nehme auch in erster Linie die, die ich kenne.
Wir haben auch Jäger im Raid die ne Gs von 5,2 k haben und zb. PdoK dauernd im Feuer sterben ..... die machen dann natürlich auch keine dps und wenn dann nur kruz :-D
Es ist aber auch einfach leicht geworden ne Gs von 5 + zu bekommen deshalb muss man sich die Leute ja auch im Raid, in der Praxis ansehen.
Nur jemand mit ner Gs von 4700 und dann im 25 raid bei Saurfang .... das ist einfach totaler misst, weil er einfach nicht die DPS bringen kann die von jedem da gefragt ist.
Ich möchte hier keine Leute (durchziehen) die sich nicht ein wenig um ihr Equip kümmern und einfach gleich ganz oben mitspielen wollen, das sind zumindest bei uns auf dem Server dann auch die Leutz die sich nie Fläschchen besorgen nie buffood bei haben usw....
Wir haben nicht allzuviele leute mit ner Gs unter 5k im Raid nur leider machen 7 stk. davon immer noch unter 4500 Dps, weil sie sich einfach nicht mit dem Char beschäftigen und sich nämlich nur (ziehen) lassen damit ist dann aber auch logischerweise bei Saurfang schluss im 25ger.

Ich finde den Gläsernen Spieler gut, da man dank Gearscore und Recount genau sieht was derjenige tut und man kann ihm so doch auch wunderbar helfen oder in die richtige Richtung weisen.
Ich verstehe nicht warum sich darüber immer alle so aufregen, das können ja dann nur die Spieler sein die einfach nur rumdümpeln, kein bock haben und Equip abstauben wollen.
Man kann diese Addons auch einfach als Hilfe nehmen um sein Equip und seine Spielweise zu verbessern.

MFG Buki


----------



## ShadeOfDarkness (18. Januar 2010)

Ich finde auch das alles mit Moment sehr übertrieben wird. Wie soll man sein Gear oder andere Sachen verbessern können wenn man keine Chance dazu bekommt.
Hatt nicht jeder mal klein angefangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das ist ja wie im richtigen Leben, die meisten die was "Besonderes" ereicht haben oder sind tragen dann die Nase ziehmlich hoch und denken sie müssten mit den "niederen" Volk nix mehr zu tun haben.

Werded mal wieder normal und kommt von euren hohen Ross runter, das iss nur nen Spiel das jeden Spass machen sollte.


----------



## Starfros (18. Januar 2010)

btw..... wenn man sich nur gear von Triumpfmarken holt, hat man ein gs von ca . 4,6 - 4,8 inkl. sachen aus den 3 neuen 5er innis .......

Dann soll man doch eher sagen leute gesucht nicht unter pdk25er Equip.
Demnach wäre es in dem sinne nichts anderes. 

Aber es ist neu , es ist eine kleine hilfe um einen anhaltspunkt zu haben für die leute die suchen. Aber man kanns wie schon oft gesagt auch derbe übertreiben.

ICC Sauerfang ist noch knackbar. 
Dann aber wenn man nach Fauldarm geht ist es ganz aus. DPS ist ein muss dort , unter 130k rdps ist nichts zu legen in 5 min.
Auf 25er ebene.


----------



## Minorjiel (18. Januar 2010)

Nebuki schrieb:


> Ich benutze statt dem Arsenal auch ingame einfach Gearscore das geht so auch viel schneller ;-)
> 
> Der Vergleich mit dem Formel 1 Wagen ist echt gut:-D hab echt gut gelacht. Nur ist das leider nicht ganz passend.
> Es geht einfach darum wenn Leute Icc25 wollen und Icc 10 dann ist das zur Zeit Formel 1, klar kann man jetzt nicht sehen mit Gearscore, ob derjenige auch die Fähigkeit mitbringt um den Char auch zu spielen, ich sehe einfach nur erst mal sein Equip.
> ...



Gutes Argument, Du betrachtest die Situation aus einer anderen Perspektive. Beim Erstellen des Vergleichs bin ich aber davon ausgegangen, dass es sich nur um Spieler handelt, die bereits ein Formel 1 Auto besitzen. Weil der Schuhmacher (=guter Spieler) sich sein Formel-1 Auto (=gutes Equip) erarbeitet hat, geht keiner davon aus, dass er in einem Jetta startet. 

Das ist ja gerade des Pudels Kern: 
1. Guter, aktiver Spieler + mieses Equip --> Gibt's (fast) nicht!
2. Guter, aktiver Spieler + gutes Equip --> Gibt's häufiger mal!
3. Schlechter Spieler + gutes Equip --> Gibt's wie Sand am Meer!
4. Schlechter Spieler + mieses Equip --> Soll's auch noch geben!

Tja, GS filtert Spielertyp 1 und 4 raus....losgelöst von der Möglichkeit, dass Spielertyp 1 im Raid wertvoller sein KÖNNTE als Typ 3. Mir persönlich ist ein Spieler lieber, der die gerade die Minimalanforderungen erfüllt, aber dafür die Abläufe kennt...als Typ 3, dem man 5mal seine Aufgabe bei ein und dem selben Boss erklären muss. 

Generell verurteile ich nicht die Idee einer Status- bzw. Leistungsabfrage sondern eher die Umsetzung von GS....aus genannten Gründen :-) GS 5k+ ist eben kein Garant für gute Leistung des Spielers. 
Leider würde ein ausgeklügelteres System die Situation vermutlich noch viel schlimmer machen...da kommen (Raid)Anfänger ja überhaupt nicht mehr zum Einsatz. Wäre quasi ein Darwin-Run....der Schwächste fliegt ;-)


----------



## Dante_Dragon (18. Januar 2010)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> da kommen (Raid)Anfänger ja überhaupt nicht mehr zum Einsatz. Wäre quasi ein Darwin-Run....der Schwächste fliegt ;-)



Allerdings muss ich ehrlich gesagt gestehen dass Gerade die "Raidanfänger" oft die größte Klappe haben was Gearscore und so anbelangt. Ich möchte jetzt nix pauschalisieren denn wir haben ja alle mal angefangen allerdings halte ich es einfach eine schlechte Lösung von seiten Blizzards das Equip fürs Nichtstun rauszuhauen.

Wer frisch 80 geworden ist setzt sich auf den Hosenboden und farmt Heros um dann fast full item lvl 232 Gear anzuhaben um theoretisch PDK 10 zu raiden. Allerdings kann man nicht davon ausgehen dass er die Bossmechanik überhaupt versteht. Wenn man sich PDK anschaut hat zumindest jeder Boss 1 tödliche Fähigkeit die den Raid zum wipen bringt sei es das Stampfen von eisheuler, das Kicken bei Jaraxxus oder mehr oder weniger das Heilen in P3 von Anub.

Heute gibt es einfach keine reinen Tank&Spank Bosse mehr wie es die in Naxx noch gab wo es hiess Target wechsel und gut. 

Gerade neue Spieler werden einfach ins kalte Wasser geworfen weil sie ja denken dass man mit dem equip welches man erhält ja schon die hohen instanzen gehen könnten. Aber das Spielen lernen tut man meiner Meinung nach in den Startinstanzen des jeweiligen Addons wie z.b Kara oder eben Sarth bzw Naxx.

Es ist kein Wunder warum die kluft zwischen den schlechten Spielern und den Leuten die ihre Klasse beherrschen einfach immer größer wird.

Deshalb schaue ich wenn ich in eine Inni gehe auch hauptsächlich auf die Erfolge der jeweiligen vorinstanzen. Schon so oft gesehen das die Leute mit full PDK gear einfach mal Uldu und Naxx übersprungen haben.


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. Januar 2010)

Angesichts der immer wieder einbrechenden Performance (Lags usw) ist es mir unverständlich, dass Blizzard Zeit/Geld/Manpower investiert, damit ich heute im Arsenal sehen kann, dass ich gestern einen "Wurmlochgenerator: Nordend" gebaut habe.

Auch der Eintrag "Erhielt [Titanhalsreif des Einschlags]" könnte nichtssagender kaum sein. Warum und wie ich dazu gekommen bin, ist reine Interpretationssache. (hier ein Vorschlag: ich habe das Teil auf Bitten eines Bekannten über das neutrale AH in Empfang genommen. Gebot / aus dem Briefkasten genommen / später Bekannten angehandelt)

Nein, ich habe nichts zu verbergen. Aber interessieren Wurmlochgenerator und der nicht angelegte, nur gehandelte Titanhalsreif irgendjemanden? Den überwiegenden Teil wohl kaum, aber es gibt immer ein paar Exemplare, denen es offenbar wohlig in der Lendengegend wird, wenn sie auch das letzte Detail noch ergoogelt / "arsenalt" haben. Aber der Mehraufwand für solche "Info-Stalker"? Nein! Also raus mit diesen sinnlosen Einträgen, zumindest sollte Blizzard mir die Wahl lassen!

(So, ich bin weg. Will mal im Arsenal gucken, womit die bekanntesten Bankchars des Servers so ihr Geld machen...)


----------



## Minorjiel (18. Januar 2010)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich ehrlich gesagt gestehen dass Gerade die "Raidanfänger" oft die größte Klappe haben was Gearscore und so anbelangt. Ich möchte jetzt nix pauschalisieren denn wir haben ja alle mal angefangen allerdings halte ich es einfach eine schlechte Lösung von seiten Blizzards das Equip fürs Nichtstun rauszuhauen.


Früher wurde geschaut, ob der Spieler blau oder full-epic ist...ein recht einfache Methode, um dessen Raidtauglichkeit zu überprüfen. Allerdings gebe ich Dir in dem Punkt recht, dass damals "Full-epic" ein gutes Indiez dafür war, dass der Träger Erfahrung hatte. Allerdings gleiches Problem wie heute: "Nee...bist nicht mal full-epic" ist heute "Nee, hast nicht mal 5k GS"

ABER:


Starfros schrieb:


> btw..... wenn man sich nur gear von Triumpfmarken holt, hat man ein gs von ca . 4,6 - 4,8 inkl. sachen aus den 3 neuen 5er innis .......


So, das ist doch mal eine Aussage, DIE Antwort auf alle Fragen! Was früher blau war, ist heute alles lila. Das verschleiert nur den Spielerstatus und GS deckt in wieder auf....mit dem Unterschied, dass man heute trotzdem nicht weiß, wie gut ein Spieler ist.



Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> Wer frisch 80 geworden ist setzt sich auf den Hosenboden und farmt Heros um dann fast full item lvl 232 Gear anzuhaben um theoretisch PDK 10 zu raiden. Allerdings kann man nicht davon ausgehen dass er die Bossmechanik überhaupt versteht. Wenn man sich PDK anschaut hat zumindest jeder Boss 1 tödliche Fähigkeit die den Raid zum wipen bringt sei es das Stampfen von eisheuler, das Kicken bei Jaraxxus oder mehr oder weniger das Heilen in P3 von Anub.
> 
> Heute gibt es einfach keine reinen Tank&Spank Bosse mehr wie es die in Naxx noch gab wo es hiess Target wechsel und gut.
> 
> Gerade neue Spieler werden einfach ins kalte Wasser geworfen weil sie ja denken dass man mit dem equip welches man erhält ja schon die hohen instanzen gehen könnten. Aber das Spielen lernen tut man meiner Meinung nach in den Startinstanzen des jeweiligen Addons wie z.b Kara oder eben Sarth bzw Naxx.



/sign
Durch die Klassenänderungen (Jede Klasse kann ja heute ein bißchen was von allem) wird ab WotLK-Heros nur Schaden machen trainiert. Ist halt so. Daher stimmt es schon, dass es für Raideinsteiger sehr überraschend kommt, wenn die sich aufeinmal mit Bossmechaniken auseinandersetzen müssen.



Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> Es ist kein Wunder warum die kluft zwischen den schlechten Spielern und den Leuten die ihre Klasse beherrschen einfach immer größer wird.
> 
> Deshalb schaue ich wenn ich in eine Inni gehe auch hauptsächlich auf die Erfolge der jeweiligen vorinstanzen. Schon so oft gesehen das die Leute mit full PDK gear einfach mal Uldu und Naxx übersprungen haben.


Jau, und da will ich ja eigentlich hin. AddOn, dass nicht nur die Ausrütung, sondern auch die Erfolge in die Bewertung mit einfließen lässt....aber wie gesagt, das machts für Neueinsteiger noch schwerer, was Blizzard ja anscheinend versucht hat, zu vermeiden (Epics für alle, etc.)


----------



## Nebuki (18. Januar 2010)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> *
> 
> Wer frisch 80 geworden ist setzt sich auf den Hosenboden und farmt Heros um dann fast full item lvl 232 Gear anzuhaben um theoretisch PDK 10 zu raiden*.



Ja genau so sollte es sein ....ist es aber nicht die, die frisch 80 geworden sind wollen bei uns auf dem Server gleich Icc 10-25 und mit denen darf man dann wegen viel zu niedriger raiddps rumwipen.
Genau diese Spieler leaven dann auch nach dem 7 wipe und meinen "LOL das schaffe ich sonst immer Random hier " 

Sowas habe ich bei uns im Raid leider schon zu oft erlebt.


----------



## Sheeana (18. Januar 2010)

Ich bin kein Raider und ich will auch keiner sein, ich will in keine Gilde und ich will einfach nur mit meinen Freunden zocken. Trotzdem kann sich jetzt jeder angucken, wann genau ich online war. Und erzählt mir nicht, da war nur mein Charakter online, den spiele nämlich nur ich.
Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit: was hast Du zu verheimlichen? Nix, aber ich hab auch an/in meiner Unterwäsche nix zu verheimlichen und die würd ich auch net jedem, dens interessiert, vorzeigen, selbst wenn ich dabei eine Tüte überm Kopf hätte ^^ 
Nochmal zu meiner Frage von Seite 2 (oder so...): was spräche gegen eine optionale Freischaltung des RSS-Feeds?
Wenn jemand in eine Gilde will, die es verlangt oder Raiden will und feststellt, daß das RSS-Feed da verlangt wird (ich rede von den genauen Online-Zeiten), dann könnte er es freigeben. Und für alle, die mit sowas nichts am Hut haben, ist es einfach möglich, ihre genauen Online-Zeiten nicht offen zu legen. Wär doch klasse, alle zufrieden und gut is.
LG


----------



## Dante_Dragon (18. Januar 2010)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Jau, und da will ich ja eigentlich hin. AddOn, dass nicht nur die Ausrütung, sondern auch die Erfolge in die Bewertung mit einfließen lässt....aber wie gesagt, das machts für Neueinsteiger noch schwerer, was Blizzard ja anscheinend versucht hat, zu vermeiden (Epics für alle, etc.)




So ein Addon gibt es. Nennt sich:

*Elitist Group*

Das zeigt dir das ~Item lvl jedes Spielers an ausserdem zeigt es das Equip des Spielers an und vergleicht es mit der Skillung z.b wenn du nen Bär mit Eulen Gear hast sagt das Addon das Equip ist nicht okay. Des weiteren kannst du sehen wie weit derjenige in den Raids schon vorrangeschreitet ist z.b naxx 60% oder so. Ausserdem kannst du die Leute am Ende bewerten also Noten geben zwischen 1-5 und auch noch nen Kommentar dazu schreiben z.b Ninjalooter oder so.

Das Addon merkt sich die ganze History und synchronisiert auch Automatisch mit sämtlichen anderen Leuten die das Addon auch haben die in deiner nähe sind.

Ich halte das Addon durch die Kommentar funktion für sehr geil wenn man ööfter so wiee ich mal random Raids organisiert und plant so weiss man auch wie der Spieler spielt und kennt nicht wie bei Gearscore sein Equip.


*
*


----------



## Minorjiel (18. Januar 2010)

Jo, war von *Elitist Group* auch sehr überrascht. Jetzt bin ich mal auf 

a) die Diskussionsentwicklung in den Foren und 
b) die Entwicklung des Spielverhaltens

in den nächsten ein bis zwei Monate gespannt. Bin echt hin und hergerissen und weiß noch nicht, wie man diese Art der AddOns bewerten soll. Aber wenn man unbedingt eins nutzen will, dann tendiere ich mehr zu EG...weil es deutlich wertvollere(!) Informationen über einen Spieler ausgibt als GS es tut. 

Nur läuft man hier wirklich Gefahr die Entstehung einer noch extremeren WoW-Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft als wir ohnehin schon haben zu provozieren. Wie soll man denn seiner Figur postive Auswahlkriterien anhäufen wenn man zum Verdienst eben einen Haufer genauer dieser als Grundvoraussetzung mitbringen soll?

Erinnert mich an die aktuelle Situation für Berufseinsteiger am Arbeitsmarkt...man soll X Jahre Berufserfahrung mitbringen aber niemand lässt die Leute Berufserfahrung sammeln.


----------



## Nebuki (19. Januar 2010)

Naja aber die 2 klassen Gesellschaft hatten wir auch früher schon ;-) 

Wenn ich an Raids wie z.B. Molten core denke da gab es nur Leute die Raiden und Leute die nicht Raiden man konnte es genau auseinander halten. Entweder man war in einem 40 man Raid und hatte Epics oder man hatte einfach nur Blau an.

 Heute ist es ganz einfach so vermischt wie noch nie!!
leider haben wir dadurch auch wie schon mal gesagt wurde : 

1. Guter, aktiver Spieler + mieses Equip --> Gibt's (fast) nicht!
2. Guter, aktiver Spieler + gutes Equip --> Gibt's häufiger mal!
*3. Schlechter Spieler + gutes Equip --> Gibt's wie Sand am Meer!*
4. Schlechter Spieler + mieses Equip --> Soll's auch noch geben!

Die Lager der Spieler werden einfach dadurch gespalten das es Spieler gibt die sich informieren, ein wenig in den Foren schnüffeln und schauen wie sie das Beste aus ihrer Klasse rausholen.
Auf der anderen Seite sind die Spieler die einfach nix tun, mitlaufen im Raid und kein Plan haben wie sie ihre Klasse überhaupt spielen sollten siehe Punkt 3.

Die schlechten Spieler mit gutem Equip haben wir aber BLizz zu verdanken, da es die T-sets ja auch einfach so in den ----> Hintern gibt, wobei ich das keinesfalls schlecht finde man kann super seine Chars ausstatten ohne groß Raiden zu gehen.
Nur entsteht dadurch das Problem überhaupt erst das sich die Spieler einfach keine Mühe mehr geben sich Bosstaktiken durchzulesen usw...wozu auch ? gibt doch eh alles for free....
Das rausfiltern dieser Leute geht leider nur im Raid, dafür wird es kein Addon geben ;-) (leider).
Equip sagt heute nix mehr aus und die Fähigkeiten eines Spielers kann man nur beurteilen, wenn man sie in Aktion sieht.


----------



## Anburak-G (19. Januar 2010)

Also ich würde mich freuen, wenn es eine "Hide-Funktion" geben würde, die man für seine Chars einstellen könnte....

Ich brauch mich im Arsenal zwar nicht verstecken, allerdings geht es auch keinen was an, was ich so treibe ;-)


----------



## Sortus (19. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mir hier mal etwa 70% aller Antworten durchgelesen, ich war mal WoW-Spieler, habe die Open-Beta und den Headstart mitgemacht. Jedoch verließ mich bereits kurz vor "Burning Crusade" die Lust aus einigen Gründen welche ich hier mit erstaunen/erschrecken aus euren Antworten lesen kann.

Die einie Seite regt sich hier auf weil sie nicht möchte, dass durch die veröffentlichung einger seiner Spieldaten zu tage kommen könnte, dass jene doch ziemlich Spielsüchtig sind. Wer ist sonst schon um 3:15Uhr online wenn er am nächsten Tag arbeiten/zur Schule soll?! Da sage ich nur selbst Schuld, ändert was an eurem Spielkonsum und ihr habt nichts zu verstecken und euer "Restgewissen" plagt euch nicht weiter.

Dann gibt es jene Leute, welche diese Neuerung gut finden. Dies ist nun an die gerichtet die nicht nur ihren voyeuristischen Trieb nachkommen:"Wofür spielt ihr eigentlich noch?". Es sieht häufig so aus als würden die Spieler die Instanzen "abarbeiten", wo bleibt denn der Spaß am Spiel? Um wieder zurück zu kommen, so bildet sich meiner Meinung nach ein "Elitärer-Kreis" aus herablassenden Spielern, welche garnicht mehr verstehen worum es eigentlich geht. Ich bin einer dieser "Gelegenheitsspieler", welcher dann (würde er wow spielen) irgendwann das T9-set "geschenkt" bekommen würde (ich weiß zwar nicht was das ist, spielt aber auch keine Rolle ;P). Warum denn auch nicht? Wenn Blizzard so seine Kunden glücklich machen kann? 

Ok, nun steht euer Argument dagegen "Aber ich habe es mir so hart erarbeiten müssen und die bekommen es geschenkt!". Was meiner Meinung nach ein jämmerliches Argument ist. Denn dann stellen sich zwei Fragen: "Hast du Spaß gehabt beim Sammeln der Ausrüstung? Gönnst du diesen Spielern diese Ausrüstung nicht?" Wenn du eins von beiden mit "Nein" beantworten solltest, dann bist du entweder beim falschen Spiel, oder ein Arschloch.
Das Konzept der Charakteroptimierung ist mir echt zu wieder! Spiele andere Spiele die ich nun nicht erläutern möchte, weil es nichts zur Sachen beisteuert. Aber dort stelle ich immer wieder fest, wie "nett" die Leute sind und das ein Instanzabbruch kein Weltuntergang darstellt, hauptsache man hat sich gut unterhalten gefühlt (der Sinn des spielens) und/oder sich gut im Chat/Teamspeak (je nachdem) unterhalten.
Leute die ihre gesammte Energie in einem Spiel verbrauchen, sollten sich mal besser überlegen, ob diese nicht lieber in der Schule/Arbeit ihren Schwerpunkt legen sollten. Das ist nur meine Meinung, ich spiele auch gern, ab und an auch viel, aber niemals lege ich ein solches Verhalten an den tag wie ihr es meist!!! (nicht alle!).

Dann gibt es hier die Spieler die einfach nur in Ruhe gelassen werden wollen und nicht immer an Ihrer Ausrüstung/Fähigkeit im Spiel ausgegrenzt werden wollen. Denen kann ich nur raten, sucht euch ein anderes Spiel oder eine Gilde/Clan/Sippe, welche nicht auf schnelle Erfolge aus sind... Damit macht ihr euch nur das Spiel kaputt und anderen auch.

Und nun komm ich mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück... Ich würde es nicht schön finden, wenn mein Charakter klassifiziert und "gläsern" gemacht werden würde... Das reduziert das Spiel leider auf ein burokratisches Kastenwesen. Aber dies muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich hoffe ihr seid nicht abgeschreckt von dem lange Text, aber hoffe auf "friedliche Reaktionen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (19. Januar 2010)

Sehr schöner Text, Sortus =)

Ich bin froh, in einer anständigen Gilde zu sein, die nicht 24/7 raidet, noch Spaß am Spielen hat, mit der man auch Witze machen und sich über irgendwelchen total bescheuerten Mist unterhalten kann und die TROTZDEM recht erfolgreich ist!


----------



## Super PePe (19. Januar 2010)

Wie ihr so die Addons anpreist, sollte ihr euch fragen ob ihr nicht was anderes spielen solltet...
Leute abchecken und raiden ging vorher auch ohne EG und GS sehr angenehm... nun lädt sich jeder möchtern Raidleiter das addon runter und glaubt wenn die grüne Lampe angeht, betritt man die Instanz und alle Bosse lassen freiwillig ihren Loot fallen... Diese 2 Addons ändern nichts an der Lage das mehr unterdurchschnittlich spielende Spieler (nicht verwechseln mit casuals) rumrennen. Und im bewerten Anderer und ihrer Leistungen ist man ja selbst, als ausgezeichneter und staatlich geprüfter Bewerter, eh unschlagbar.


----------



## buffsplz (19. Januar 2010)

D@rksun schrieb:


> Jungs das ist nur ein Spiel, und ihr regt euch über so ein Mist auf.



So schauts aus. Wer hier über Datenschutz palavert, über Ausspähung und der gleichen, sollte einfach mal in seinen Geldbeutel schauen und sich fragen, was eigentlich mit den vielen Bonuskarten, Kundenkarten und Rabattkarten ist. 
Der Automobilclub weiss, wann ich wo wieviel getankt habe und welchen Kraftstoff, Lebensmitteldiscounter könnten genaue Profile über meinen privaten Konsum erstellen, was ich esse, trinke, das könnten sie direkt abgleichen mit dem Drogeriediscounter, welche Pharmaka und Ergänzungspräparate ich konsumiere, die Bank gibt meine Daten an das Tochterunternehmen - eine Kreditkartengesellschaft weiter? Nach einer Gehaltserhöhung bekomme ich plötzlich Post von privaten Versicherern, die sich plötzlich zufällig für mich interessieren?

Leute. Unser virtuelles Leben,liss sich schon immer Ausspähen und wurde schon immer ausgespäht. Coockies, Tracker und der gleichen. Wir lassen uns freiwillig im privaten, echten Leben ausspähen und Überwachen. Ok, wer noch bei Mami und Papi wohnt, hat das Problem nicht, aber sätestens mit Beginn der Ausbildung oder Studium gehts dann los. Oh, Moment: war da nicht auch was mit den Schüler- und Studentenseiten? Wo sehr viele sehr viele Daten über sich heineinstellen? Da war doch was, das viele Bewerbungen auch gegen diese Seiten abgeglichen werden, oder? Natürlich nicht offiziell, aber vielleicht vom Peronalchef abends, zu Hause?

Also, die Diskussion um den gläsernen WoW Spieler ist absolut sinnlos, scheinbar erkennen einige die Realität wirklich nicht mehr. Was Du mit deiner Pixelpuppe tust, was Du sagts, kaufst, alles. Alles ist bei Blizzard auf dem Server gespeichert, sauber in Einem Ordner an dem dein Name steht. Jetzt, früher, immer schon. Was Du lootest, welche Dungeons Du besuchst und der gleichen, konnte man schon früher in diversen Seiten sehen. Nun ist es schön zusammengefasst, Du kannst dich nicht mehr hinter hohlen Phrasen und halbgaren Möchtegernwissen über Bosse aus Guides und Youtube Videos verstecken.

Danke für dieses Tool, es wird eine sehr wirkungsvolle Waffe gegen die Möchtegerns und Leecher sein. Danke. Wer wirklich was geschafft hat, der wird gern seine Achievementliste vorzeigen und sagen: "Hier! Schau mal rein! Ich weis wovon ich spreche!"


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (19. Januar 2010)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> Wer frisch 80 geworden ist setzt sich auf den Hosenboden und farmt Heros um dann fast full item lvl 232 Gear anzuhaben um theoretisch PDK 10 zu raiden.



na da hat jemand aber was nicht verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




durch einen (10er) raid bekommt man normal die ausrüstung für den näxthöheren (10er) raid... denn theoretisch braucht man ja zb. nichts mehr aus pdk10, wenn man 232er kram trägt

und genau solche spieler sind es, die sich dann für pros usw halten und meinen sie wüssten anhand der ausrüstung wer mit kann und wer nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





...dass es bis zu einem bestimmten punkt stimmt, dass das equip passen muss ist klar, allerdinx übertreiben es die meisten maßlos mit den anforderungen


----------



## Super PePe (19. Januar 2010)

Zurück zum Schutz der Persönlichkeit und dem ominösen Datenschutz. Es steht ja nicht im Arsenal der Besitzer des Accounts, damit besteht auch kein Verstoß gegen irgendwelche "Richtlinien". Aber nein man benötigt noch ein Faesbook und StupiVZ Account wo man allen seinen "Freunden" mitteilen kann, was man so den lieben langen Tag gemacht hat. Was einen so auf der Seele brennt. Was man so heute Schönes gegessen hat und welchen bunten Char man so abends durch Azeroth treibt. Welche Klamotten, Musik und Geschlechtspartner man bevorzugt. Wie groß man ist. Das gesamte versehen mit einem schönen Foto um ein gutes Bild abzugeben im ewigen Kampf der Eitelkeiten. 
Das bei soviel Offenheit über die eigene Persönlichkeit nun der Arsch auf Grundeis geht oder einigen nun klar wird das auch Dritte Querverweise verfolgen können, die es eigentlich nichts angeht, war abzusehen, jedoch den Fehler bei sich zu suchen soweit sind sie noch nicht...


----------



## Sortus (19. Januar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Zurück zum Schutz der Persönlichkeit und dem ominösen Datenschutz. Es steht ja nicht im Arsenal der Besitzer des Accounts, damit besteht auch kein Verstoß gegen irgendwelche "Richtlinien". Aber nein man benötigt noch ein Faesbook und StupiVZ Account wo man allen seinen "Freunden" mitteilen kann, was man so den lieben langen Tag gemacht hat. Was einen so auf der Seele brennt. Was man so heute Schönes gegessen hat und welchen bunten Char man so abends durch Azeroth treibt. Welche Klamotten, Musik und Geschlechtspartner man bevorzugt. Wie groß man ist. Das gesamte versehen mit einem schönen Foto um ein gutes Bild abzugeben im ewigen Kampf der Eitelkeiten.
> Das bei soviel Offenheit über die eigene Persönlichkeit nun der Arsch auf Grundeis geht oder einigen nun klar wird das auch Dritte Querverweise verfolgen können, die es eigentlich nichts angeht, war abzusehen, jedoch den Fehler bei sich zu suchen soweit sind sie noch nicht...



Kann dir da überhaupt nicht recht geben. Was hat das digitale Leben (die Flucht in eine andere Welt) mit dem echten Leben zu tun? nichts...

Diese Flucht in eine andere Welt impliziert ja von vorne herein eine absolute Anonymität. Aber durch diese Neurung würde diese Anonymität stark zäsiert. Man sieht sich wieder mit Dingen konfrontiert, dem man eigentlich aus dem Weg gehen wollte. Hier kann ich den protest der Leute verstehen. Ausserdem gehst du in deiner Argumentation von vorne herein davon aus, das alle Menschen einen Facebook account und eine Payback Karte haben. Was soll denn das? Ich zB habe beides nicht und werde auch beides niemals besitzen. Ich habe einen StudiVZ account, welcher jedoch so stark eingeschränkt in seinen Informationen ist, dass niemand der es wollen würde, damit etwas anfangen könnte. Er ist nur für Mitstudenten und alte Schulfreunde gedacht, punkt. Soweit bin ich bereit meine Anonymität zu Opfern, aber aus freien Stücken.
So kann ich als halbwegs gebildeter Mensch nachvollziehen wenn Menschen das nicht wollen, egal in welchem Bereich. Es wird sich daran nichts ändern, Nein. Aber seinen Protest darf man wohl noch kundgeben. Ausserdem trägt diese "Neuerung" nicht gerade zur Förderung der Sozialen Kompetenz der "Elite" bei... Welche sich jetzt schon insgeheim nur Server für "0wn3r und r0xx0rs" wünschen.. 

schönen Tag noch


----------



## Sortus (19. Januar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Zurück zum Schutz der Persönlichkeit und dem ominösen Datenschutz. Es steht ja nicht im Arsenal der Besitzer des Accounts, damit besteht auch kein Verstoß gegen irgendwelche "Richtlinien". Aber nein man benötigt noch ein Faesbook und StupiVZ Account wo man allen seinen "Freunden" mitteilen kann, was man so den lieben langen Tag gemacht hat. Was einen so auf der Seele brennt. Was man so heute Schönes gegessen hat und welchen bunten Char man so abends durch Azeroth treibt. Welche Klamotten, Musik und Geschlechtspartner man bevorzugt. Wie groß man ist. Das gesamte versehen mit einem schönen Foto um ein gutes Bild abzugeben im ewigen Kampf der Eitelkeiten.
> Das bei soviel Offenheit über die eigene Persönlichkeit nun der Arsch auf Grundeis geht oder einigen nun klar wird das auch Dritte Querverweise verfolgen können, die es eigentlich nichts angeht, war abzusehen, jedoch den Fehler bei sich zu suchen soweit sind sie noch nicht...



Kann dir da überhaupt nicht recht geben. Was hat das digitale Leben (die Flucht in eine andere Welt) mit dem echten Leben zu tun? nichts...

Diese Flucht in eine andere Welt impliziert ja von vorne herein eine absolute Anonymität. Aber durch diese Neurung würde diese Anonymität stark zäsiert. Man sieht sich wieder mit Dingen konfrontiert, dem man eigentlich aus dem Weg gehen wollte. Hier kann ich den protest der Leute verstehen. Ausserdem gehst du in deiner Argumentation von vorne herein davon aus, das alle Menschen einen Facebook account und eine Payback Karte haben. Was soll denn das? Ich zB habe beides nicht und werde auch beides niemals besitzen. Ich habe einen StudiVZ account, welcher jedoch so stark eingeschränkt in seinen Informationen ist, dass niemand der es wollen würde, damit etwas anfangen könnte. Er ist nur für Mitstudenten und alte Schulfreunde gedacht, punkt. Soweit bin ich bereit meine Anonymität zu Opfern, aber aus freien Stücken.
So kann ich als halbwegs gebildeter Mensch nachvollziehen wenn Menschen das nicht wollen, egal in welchem Bereich. Es wird sich daran nichts ändern, Nein. Aber seinen Protest darf man wohl noch kundgeben. Ausserdem trägt diese "Neuerung" nicht gerade zur Förderung der Sozialen Kompetenz der "Elite" bei... Welche sich jetzt schon insgeheim nur Server für "0wn3r und r0xx0rs" wünschen.. 

schönen Tag noch


----------



## Seydo (19. Januar 2010)

Man fragt sich echt ob leute nichts besseres zu tun haben als sich über so was lächerliches aufzuregen... beschwert euch doch gleich das euer charackter im spiel abgebildet ist und kein "harry poter pew pew unsichtabr tuch" haben kann...


----------



## IIIFireIII (19. Januar 2010)

Seydo schrieb:


> Man fragt sich echt ob leute nichts besseres zu tun haben als sich über so was lächerliches aufzuregen... beschwert euch doch gleich das euer charackter im spiel abgebildet ist und kein "harry poter pew pew unsichtabr tuch" haben kann...






100% sign!!


Wer mit dem neuen Arsenal feature ein Problem hat, leidet scheinbar an Verfolgungswahn.


----------



## Sortus (19. Januar 2010)

Seydo schrieb:


> Man fragt sich echt ob leute nichts besseres zu tun haben als sich über so was lächerliches aufzuregen... beschwert euch doch gleich das euer charackter im spiel abgebildet ist und kein "harry poter pew pew unsichtabr tuch" haben kann...



Man fragt sich ob Leute nichts besseres zu tun haben, als sinnlose Kommentare in einer Diskussion abzugeben... lasst es doch lieber sein und schaut euch "Harry Potter pew pew filme" an...


----------



## Nebuki (19. Januar 2010)

Cpt.Spaulding schrieb:


> ...dass es bis zu einem bestimmten punkt stimmt, dass das equip passen muss ist klar, allerdinx übertreiben es die meisten maßlos mit den anforderungen



Das ist spätestens bei ICC der Fall. 

Na klar ist es toll wenn jeder items ganz leicht bekommt, so kann ich halt auch schneller noch meine Twinks austatten ;-) Nur dann kann man leider die "guten" kaum noch von den anderen unterscheiden....
Deshalb sind gewisse Addons ganz nützlich um schon mal im vorraus zu sortieren.

BTW: Steht im Arsenal nun irgendeine Angabe wann man zu welcher Uhrzeit online war?? ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen, bei mir steht nur Datum.


----------



## Seydo (19. Januar 2010)

Sortus schrieb:


> Man fragt sich ob Leute nichts besseres zu tun haben, als sinnlose Kommentare in einer Diskussion abzugeben... lasst es doch lieber sein und schaut euch "Harry Potter pew pew filme" an...



Ich nehm an damit meinst du mich, ich hab zum thema allgemein was gesagt, du allerdings meinst dein persöhnlicher angriff sei jetzt "sinnvoll", irgendwas stimmt da nicht das sollte dir klar sein.

Mal ganz erlich, das arsenal zeigt nichts über dich als Mensch, es zeigt nur was dein Charackter leistet und geleistet hat, und so wirklich viele neue Featers hat das neue arsenal sowieso nicht... omg ich seh ein charackter in 3D.... und ich seh wann er welchen erfolg gemacht hat....


----------



## Sorallia (19. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie seltsam ich erinnere mich wie die meisten Spieler sonst immer so kleine banner in jedembeitrag als Signatur haben mit nem Link auf ihren char wo man eh alles nachlesen konnte was der spieler geschafft hat und was nicht. Und jetzt wo Blizzard das von sich aus zur verfügung stellt wird gejammert oO ?

Nunja also ich finde das neue Arsenal besser unteranderem kann man sehen wo jemand ein bestimmtes Item her hat was das lästige rumsuchen im netz erleichtert, zum anderen es gibt auch angehende Stammraids wo das mit lootverteilung halt soweit gerecht ist das net immer 3 spieler alles bekommen und der rest net dazu hilft es wenn man etwas hat zum nachschaun nach dem raid dann muss man net immer mittendrin alles mitschreiben.

Zu dem Thema Randomraids die nur spieler mit chlear erfolgen haben wollen, tut euch selbst eingefallen und setzt diese möchtegern Raidleads auf igno und gut ist. Egal was jemand von sich behauptet wie gut er ist keiner hatte von haus aus die clear erfolge jeder muss die sich erarbeiten und das geht nur wenn die leute auch die chance dazu bekommen.

Ich hasse es viel zu schreiben aber ok letzter punkt zu diesem Addon wo man die leute auchnoch bewerten darf. Das ist totaler stuss! Wenn eins sicher ist in WoW dann das viele angebliche Profi spieler zu gern die Raidneulinge runtermachen selbst wenn diese eine super leistung bringen oft nur weil diese die items schneller bekommen haben als die profis selbst. Wenn also nun so ein Arroganter Spieler nem unschuldigen neuling richtig fein runtermacht in der bewertung und sich das addon automatisch synchronisiert mit anderen die das haben dann hat ein neuer spieler der im grunde super leistung gezeigt hat das nachsehen und finded nur noch schlechter raids obwohl er nichts falsch gemacht hat. Von daher lasst das Addon ma lieber weg ist besser so.


----------



## Sortus (19. Januar 2010)

@ Seydo

Ich verstehe schon was du meinst, werde mich aber nun nicht wiederholen, bin da vorhin schon zweimal drauf eingegangen, in längeren Texten. Aber keine Angst, jedem steht seine Meinung zu. Dies ist auch der Grund warum ich deine Antwort "angeprangert" hab, es kommt immer darauf an wie man etwas sagt... und sei dir bewusst, es kommt nicht von irgendwoher das die wow-Community so im Verruf ist. "pew pew"


----------



## Seydo (19. Januar 2010)

Sortus schrieb:


> @ Seydo
> 
> Ich verstehe schon was du meinst, werde mich aber nun nicht wiederholen, bin da vorhin schon zweimal drauf eingegangen, in längeren Texten. Aber keine Angst, jedem steht seine Meinung zu. Dies ist auch der Grund warum ich deine Antwort "angeprangert" hab, es kommt immer darauf an wie man etwas sagt... und sei dir bewusst, es kommt nicht von irgendwoher das die wow-Community so im Verruf ist. "pew pew"



Ich hab keinen persöhnlich angesprochen und wer sich angesprochen fühlte zurecht und ist dann wohl auch selbst schuld, du wiederum warst gezielt persöhnlich, also komm nicht mit "Es kommt drauf an wie man es sagt"

Übrigens, wie kommst du darauf das "ich" die wow communit bin? Wegen par monate wow spielen? Setz die rosa rote brille ab und bewege dich in foren auserhalb von buffed, das Verhalten ist überall so, wenn nicht schlimmer, schon mal im 4 player forum gewesen? Besonders als frau wird man da mal die ersten par wochen bis monate bis aufs tiefste beleidigt und admins schauen zu.

Das einzigste was hier anders ist ist das die Admins hier wenigens etwas tun um das niveau nicht ganz so sinken zu lassen, ansonsten ist es überall gleich, das ist nicht die WoW community, das ist unsere gesellschaft.


----------



## Sortus (19. Januar 2010)

Seydo schrieb:


> Ich hab keinen persöhnlich angesprochen und wer sich angesprochen fühlte zurecht und ist dann wohl auch selbst schuld, du wiederum warst gezielt persöhnlich, also komm nicht mit "Es kommt drauf an wie man es sagt"
> 
> Übrigens, wie kommst du darauf das "ich" die wow communit bin? Wegen par monate wow spielen? Setz die rosa rote brille ab und bewege dich in foren auserhalb von buffed, das Verhalten ist überall so, wenn nicht schlimmer, schon mal im 4 player forum gewesen? Besonders als frau wird man da mal die ersten par wochen bis monate bis aufs tiefste beleidigt und admins schauen zu.
> 
> Das einzigste was hier anders ist ist das die Admins hier wenigens etwas tun um das niveau nicht ganz so sinken zu lassen, ansonsten ist es überall gleich, das ist nicht die WoW community, das ist unsere gesellschaft.



Ja, ich wurde persönlich weil solche Verhaltensweisen mir ziemlich auf die "Nüsse" gehen... Aber hab ich auch schon in meinen Posts angesprochen "Soziale Inkompetenz". Menschen die nicht mehr in der Lage sind vernünftig miteinander zu reden und gemeinsam Spielspaß erleben... Find ich echt traurig. 

Ich habe aber nie behauptet das "Du" die Community bist... wie könnte ich auch. Aber man lese sich nur mal einige Threats durch, dann hat man sich eine Meinung gebildet. 
Desweiteren, "Das ist unsere Gesellschaft"... traurig wenn man vor der eigenen Dummheit derart resigniert. Wenn man doch erkennt, dass es "Scheiße" ist, warum macht man dann da mit? Ich glaube es gilt heute als "cool" wenn man andere Leute fertig macht und "witzige" aber extrem unpassende/falsche Kommentare abgibt. Finde ich echt grausam. Desweiteren, niemand muss kein Rechtschreibgenie sein, aber ein wenig sollte man darauf achten... vor allem wenn man später nicht hinter einer Wursttheke oder beim Kartonfalten enden möchte...
Aber wenn du über sowas mit mir Diskutieren willst, mache nen neuen Threat auf oder schreibe mich per Privatnachricht an. Das hat hier im Threat nichts zu suchen und ich werde nicht weiter darauf eingehen.


----------



## Nebuki (19. Januar 2010)

Back to topic leutz ;-)


----------



## Pastwalker (21. Januar 2010)

lol @ leenia^^ hundefuttersorte xD ...geil^^ ja aber hast scho recht^^ is wirklich die reinste hölle naxx mit so kommunikationsgestörten antifunny&#347; zu rennen die auch eig nix außer...dps lol ?  - dps rofl - und ..dps kick den ma können ^


----------



## Kinki (21. Januar 2010)

Würde es mir nur um die Raidgruppensuche und ähnliches gehen, würde mich der RSS-Feed kein bisschen stören. Doch das Kernproblem ist ein anderes. Es wird unter uns kaum jemanden geben, dessen Chars vollkommen unbekannt sind. Beim einen ist es der Kumpel, beim nächsten der Freund/die Freundin, Arbeitskollegen, Gildenmitglieder usw. Personen eben, mit denen man irgendwann in den letzten 5 Jahren mal über sein Hobby WoW gesprochen hat und denen gegenüber man erwähnt hat, wie der Char oder die Chars heißen.

Nun ist das für sich genommen nichts schlimmes. Es liegt aber in der Natur der Sache, dass sich Beziehungen über die Zeit ändern. Mit der Freundin verkracht man sich, der Arbeitskollege ist der Konkurrent um die Beförderung, die Eltern wurden inzwischen durch RTL und co. aufgeschreckt, wie böse Computerspielen ist usw.

Ein anderer Weg, die Hosen runterzulassen, ist natürlich auch die Anmeldung in diversen Gildenforen mit Chars, vollem RL-Namen, Heimatstadt etc. Diese Datenpreisgabe war bisher schon kritikwürdig, denn man muss sich einfach im klaren darüber sein, dass man mit solchen Angaben im Internet "ewig" gefunden werden kann, auch in 10 Jahren noch, wenn die WoW-Server längst abgeschaltet sind.

Das Arsenal ist für sich genommen anonym. Niemand kann aus dem Arsenal heraus einem Char einen Nutzernamen zuordnen. Soweit ist das alles in Ordnung.

Bislang war es auch nicht weiter schlimm, seinen Charakter zu veröffentlichen. Die Information, dass Max Mustermann den Char Ichbinkriega spielt, war - besonders für Außenstehende, also Nicht-WoW-Spieler - kaum mehr wert als die Information, dass Max Mustermann überhaupt WoW spielt. Doch nun ändert sich das.

Jetzt steckt hinter der Verknüpfung Max Mustermann <-> Ichbinkriega nicht mehr nur eine für Außenstehende schwer zu lesende Statistik im bisherigen Arsenal. Was kann jemand mit der Angabe anfangen, dass Max Mustermann 17x Ingvar-heroisch gelegt hat?

Nein, jetzt kann die ganze Welt herauslesen, und das noch ganz bequem per Mausklick im RSS-Reader, dass Max Mustermann am 30.12.2009 von 8:39 Uhr bis mindestens 19:42 WoW gespielt hat. Sprich: Es wird - wenn auch nicht zu 100%, aber doch recht erheblich - die Online-Zeit von Max Mustermann erfasst und der gesamten Welt zum Abruf bereitgestellt.

Den meisten von uns wird das egal sein. Wir sind tatsächlich Kellerkinder, die keine Reallife-Kontakte haben. Oder wir waren so schlau, niemals ingame-Freundschaften zu schließen. Oder unsere Chars kennt wirklich nur unser bester Freund, der auch noch in 5 Jahren unser bester Freund ist. Oder unsere Eltern, die unsere Chars kannten, sind glücklicherweise letztens beim Skifahren von einer Lawine *hust* ok, etwas makaber!

Aber wir sollten so fair sein einzugestehen, dass es Leute gibt, die in den letzten Jahren keinen Grund sahen, mit ihren Charnamen hinterm Berg zu halten. Hierbei sollte man auch nicht vergessen, dass Blizzard selbst solche "Veröffentlichungen" immer wieder unterstützt und gefördert hat. Ich denke hier an Dinge von "Werbt einen Freund" über "Kaffeetasse mit Eurem Charakter" bis hin zu "Euer Char als Statue". Was, wenn die Kaffeetasse oder die Statue auf dem Schreibtisch Eures Arbeitsplatzes stehen?

Und diese Leute haben ein berechtigtes Interesse daran, ihr Hobby WoW weiterhin ungestört und - wichtiger - unbeobachtet ausführen zu können. Ohne Angst, dass der Beförderungskonkurrent anhand des Logs nachweist, dass man ständig bis 1 Uhr nachts raidet. Ohne Angst, dass der Stalker nun ganz genau weiß, dass man mittwochabends immer zu Hause, weil eingeloggt, ist.

Haben jetzt Millionen Leute Schaden durch den RSS-Feed? Nein, sicher nicht. Es werden Einzelfälle bleiben. Aber muss man erst selber betroffen sein, ehe man bereit ist, Konsequenzen zu ziehen? Was spricht dagegen, vorbeugend eine Opt-out-Funktion für den RSS-Feed anzubieten? Hier soll doch niemandem verboten werden, sich im Internet so exhibitionistisch, wie ihm beliebt, zu geben. Wer per Directlink auf seiner privaten Homepage seine Leser an seinem 18. Ingvar-Kill teilhaben lassen will, kann das doch gerne tun.

Wenn aber andere - auch ich - gerne die Option hätten, kein Risiko einzugehen und den RSS-Feed abzuschalten, was spricht denn gegen diese Option?

Ja, dem Stasinal stehen wichtigere Dinge gegenüber. Die ganzen Antiterrorgesetze haben schon weit gravierendere Datenschutzeinschnitte mit sich gebracht. Die faktische Abschaffung des Bank- und Telekommunikationsgeheimnisses, die Nacktscanner am Flughafen und die Rechtlosstellung der Guantanamo-Inhaftierten sind weitaus gravierender als meine Onlinezeiten. Aber muss eine Rechtsverletzung hingenommen werden, weil es ja so viele schlimmere Rechtsverletzungen gibt?

Wenn ich in Haiti unter den Trümmern meines Hauses hervorkrieche und jemand tritt mir dann in den Bauch, ist es dann keine Körperverletzung, weil ich mir eh schon 17 Knochen gebrochen habe?

Der Datenschutz beginnt im Kleinen. Und niemand von uns kann mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen, dass seine Online-Zeiten niemals gegen ihn verwendet werden könnten.

Es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass das passiert, ja. Aber andererseits spielen Millionen Leute zweimal die Woche Lotto, und da liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei 1:140 Millionen ...

/für eine Opt-out-Funktion


----------



## obi-wan (21. Januar 2010)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Gutes Argument, Du betrachtest die Situation aus einer anderen Perspektive. Beim Erstellen des Vergleichs bin ich aber davon ausgegangen, dass es sich nur um Spieler handelt, die bereits ein Formel 1 Auto besitzen. Weil der Schuhmacher (=guter Spieler) sich sein Formel-1 Auto (=gutes Equip) erarbeitet hat, geht keiner davon aus, dass er in einem Jetta startet.
> 
> Das ist ja gerade des Pudels Kern:
> 1. Guter, aktiver Spieler + mieses Equip --> Gibt's (fast) nicht!
> ...



Hi,

das hast du sehr schön formuliert !

Fae


----------



## Rudall (27. Januar 2010)

hier zu diesem thema ein artikel bei faz.net

http://www.faz.net/s...n~Scontent.html


----------



## ÜberNoob (27. Januar 2010)

ganz offenbar gibts in WoW 3 Sorten Spieler.

Gruppe1 spielt genau EINEN char (die 2 Twinks auf Stufe 5 und 13 rechne ich nicht), hat T13 komplett, und langweilt sich dermassen, daß jeder Run in INIs/Raids zum Dauerlauf wird. schnell-schnell-schnell, als obs für jede Minute die gespart wird Extramarken geben würde. "LFM ICC25 E+E vorraussetzung"

Gruppe2 kennt das Spiel, hat aber auch noch ein RL. Man hat sich in den letzten Monaten durch hero inis und den ein oder anderen Raid einen Gearscore von 4500-5200 zugelegt, würde gerne mal was anderes sehen, hat aber weder Lust noch Zeit sich nen eigenen Raid aufzubauen. Das ist wohl die Mehrheit, auch wenn keiner wirklich dazugehören will.

Gruppe3 hat z.B. nen 80er Jäger, hüpft dauernd, hat von Epics bis Grün so ziemlich alles angelegt, zur Not auch Zaubermacht ... weil war halt Schwere Rüstung. Die nimmt niemand gerne mit, auch die aus Gruppe 2 nicht.

Das Problem ist nun, das in Raids immer wieder Vermischungen vorkommen, das ein Ruffarmrunraid ein paar Leute aus Gruppe2 dabei hat ("kann den Boss mal jemand erklären"). Denen aus Gruppe1 ist DAS schon zuviel, "l2p kacknoob". Oder gleich einen aus Gruppe3, der Cross-pullt und mal eben den ganzen Raid wiped.

Wenn sich jeder an die eigene Gruppe hält kann eigentlich nicht viel schief gehen. Die Rusher fegen in 20 Minuten durch die Raidinstanz und stehen danach wieder genauso gelangweilt in IF rum um ihr Equipp zu posen. 
Die Casuals brauchen 25 Minuten, weil vor dem Boss noch das eine oder andere geklärt wird, kommen danach aus dem Raid und denken "naja - war nicht wirklich was anderes als die hero-inis, nur mit mehr Leuten. Aber die neuen Handschuhe sind geil!"
Die aus Gruppe3 hüpfen weiter, solange bis Mama kommt und sie ins Bett stopft. Morgen ist wieder Schule. Achja, hast du eigentlich die Hausaufgaben erledigt?

( JA, ich weiss für manche ist es sehr schwer zuzugeben, daß man zu Gruppe 2 gehört, und NICHT top-gamer ist)


----------



## UpSiNd (27. Januar 2010)

Ich wurde vor kurzem von der Gilde gekickt (in der ich bereits seit 2 1/2 jahren spiele) worden, weil ich mir für 60 Frostmarken einen Gürtel für die 2te Skillung (Heal) geholt habe. 

Seit der Forenänderung überwacht unser (mein Ex-) Gildenmeister jeden einzelnen was er macht, was er sich für Marken holt, wie oft er raidet, welche Items man bekommt, usw. usf.

Die Pest.


mfG


----------



## ÜberNoob (27. Januar 2010)

UpSiNd schrieb:


> Ich wurde vor kurzem von der Gilde gekickt (in der ich bereits seit 2 1/2 jahren spiele) worden, weil ich mir für 60 Frostmarken einen Gürtel für die 2te Skillung (Heal) geholt habe.
> 
> Seit der Forenänderung überwacht unser (mein Ex-) Gildenmeister jeden einzelnen was er macht, was er sich für Marken holt, wie oft er raidet, welche Items man bekommt, usw. usf.
> 
> ...



LOL Alter sei froh das du da weg bist, der hat sie doch nicht alle.


----------



## tuerlich (27. Januar 2010)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Such dir eine vernünftige Gilde und geh mit denen raiden, macht mit Freunden eh mehr Spaß.



/sign

ich geh sogut wie kaum rnd raiden. nur gildenintern. lächerlich fand ich letztens einen random ak25er (wollt halt auch mal wieder rein, bevor der neue boss kommt). Der wollte tatsächlich auch nen gearcheck und clearerfolg haben. nunja, ich hab mir nix dabei gedacht und poste ihm den schrott und siehe da. beim erfolgsvergleich hatte er selber noch NICHTMAL naxx10/25er, Maly und Ulduar10/25 clear... pöhse wie ich bin, hab ichs auch gleich rausposaunt und gefragt, ob er überhaupt zu weeklies mitgenommen wird, so ohne achievement. ->raid hat sich gekugelt und ich konnte mir nen neuen suchen <.<


----------



## Hank Smith (27. Januar 2010)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Erstmal schön das du Arzt bist, aber ich glaube das interessiert hier herzlich wenig. Zu deinem Problem..



Genau ab dem Punkt habe ich aufgehört deine Antwort zu lesen...


----------



## Sepirot (27. Januar 2010)

UpSiNd schrieb:


> Ich wurde vor kurzem von der Gilde gekickt (in der ich bereits seit 2 1/2 jahren spiele) worden, weil ich mir für 60 Frostmarken einen Gürtel für die 2te Skillung (Heal) geholt habe.
> 
> Seit der Forenänderung überwacht unser (mein Ex-) Gildenmeister jeden einzelnen was er macht, was er sich für Marken holt, wie oft er raidet, welche Items man bekommt, usw. usf.
> 
> ...



gut direkt zu kicken find ich hart, aber im ernst was erwartest du?
du willst raiden aber stattest dich erst mit 2. gear aus wobei du nichtmal maingear komplett haben kannst? irgendwo versteh ich den guildleader schon, denn wer weiterkommen will kann sich sowas nicht erlauben.


----------



## Zazuu (27. Januar 2010)

Das ist wie bei Google...
Die wissen auch alles über uns =P


----------



## UpSiNd (27. Januar 2010)

Sepirot schrieb:


> gut direkt zu kicken find ich hart, aber im ernst was erwartest du?
> du willst raiden aber stattest dich erst mit 2. gear aus wobei du nichtmal maingear komplett haben kannst? irgendwo versteh ich den guildleader schon, denn wer weiterkommen will kann sich sowas nicht erlauben.



Ich hatte ein längeres Gespräch vorher mit ihm. Und diesen Punkt seh ich auch ein - und das obwohl ich fast zu gleichen Teilen heilen und Dmg machen muss.

Aber was ich z.B. nicht einsehe ist, warum er mir aufn Sack steigt wegen 1 Item für die 2nd-Skillung - obwohl andere besseres Dmg-Gear haben, aber weniger Dps fahren als ich und bei denen heissts: "Ich kann aus einer Mücke keinen Elefant machen." - was soviel heißen soll: die die guten Dmg fahren, sollen noch mehr machen damit sie die die nicht so viel Dmg fahren - obwohl sie besseres Gear haben - ausgleichen.

Ok, ich hab 1xMal Mist (wenn man das als Mist bezeichnen kann) gebaut - aber, dass die anderen nicht ein wenig üben können, die Tasten schneller zu drücken oder sich anständig zu bewegen, seh ich auch net ein. Deshalb musste ich gehn.

Sry für OT.


----------



## ThEDiciple (27. Januar 2010)

Wieder einer diese , ich habe angst das man mich nicht mitnimmt threads mimimi whine usw .

Zugegeben das der neue aktivitäts thread is auf einen blick ziemlich detail treu, ist aber letztendlich eh nur die erweiterung der detail/statistik anzeige die es seid es sie im spiel gibt auch im arsenal gibt. Weiß also nicht was daran so schlimm sein soll, und wenn ihr nicht mitgenommen werdet weil euch erfolg xy fehlt macht selber einen raid auf und basta. Erfahrungen bei meinen random runs zeigen aber das leute mit clear erfolg dies meist auch wieder umsetzen und net wie diese woche mal wieder in pdk25 am rummcrappen sind. Sorry aber wenn ich dort leute erlebe die auf frage ob sie die inze kennen ein ja geben , dann sich aber rausstellt das sie davon garnix kennen bin ich froh das man durch arsenal oder addons alla elitist group so tief schaun kann. Das muss nicht heißen das grundsätzlich alle spieler ohne clear ect erfolg deppen sind, meine twinks haben zum teil auch bei der ein oder anderen sache keinen erfolg. Jedoch überwiegen meist die schlechten erfahrungen mit jenen gegenüber dehnen die trotz fehlenden erfolg keine spieler sind die sich nur schlicht ziehn lassen wollen und dann auch noch sauer sind wenn se gekickt werden.

Ich bin zwar strickt einer der nicht nur auf zahlen laut gearscore & co vertraut. Aber gerade bei randoms stellt sich doch oft raus das das auf nachfrage einiges schön geredet wird. Ich denke hier muss man schlicht weg fingerspitzengefühl haben als RL. Bei Random Raids gibts eh nur 2 varianten, die eine klappt die andere geht in die hose ^^ ich erwarte aber auch nicht mehr bei randoms. Wenn ich raiden will mit system wo jeder weiß was er macht und auch sein gegenüber das weiß und im gegenzug darauf reagiern kann raide ich mit der Gilde. Mit der einführung des neuen Gildensystems werden sich evt auch die letzten gilden muffels in jene bewegen weils dort nunmal einfach struckturierter abläuft. 

Trotzalldem müssen sich manche (leider so oft erlebt) schlich weg auch mal fragen ob sie für den raid wo sie rein wollen auch das passende equipt mit sich bringen. Wiederum sollten jene die schlich weg auf GS oder ähnliches achten , den rest dabei aber ignorieren sich genauso fragen ob sie da nicht etwas fehl am platze sind. 

GS, Elitist Group, Erfolge oder auch das Arsenal kann nur von außen an den spieler schauen. Sie sind hilfsmittel nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger. Was man daraus macht muss letztendlich jeder selber endscheiden und deswegen sind die whiner auch kein deut besser als jene die es übertreiben damit. Denn jeder muss selber endscheiden was er für angemessen hält. Es steht letztendlich dann aber auch jeden frei selber einen raid aufzumachen dehn er nach seinem eigenen ermessen aufbaut. Das ganze betrifft eh nur random raids insofern versteh ich das geheule eh nicht, man könnte fast meinen 90% aller spieler sind gildenlos und raiden only random.


----------



## Hank Smith (27. Januar 2010)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> ..., dann sich aber rausstellt das sie davon garnix kennen bin ich froh das man durch arsenal oder addons alla elitist group so tief schaun kann.



Gut das jeder in wow nur einen Char haben darf.


----------



## ThEDiciple (27. Januar 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> Gut das jeder in wow nur einen Char haben darf.



ich hatte bis dato noch nie das problem bei twinks die den erfolg nicht hatten leute davon zu überzeugen das ich sie mit dem mainchar bereits hatte insofern. Wenn sie das dann net glauben hat man pech gehabt ^^ ist halt so aber sicherlich kein contra punkt wenn der RL so sturr ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (27. Januar 2010)

Kinki schrieb:


> Würde es mir nur um die Raidgruppensuche und ähnliches gehen, würde mich der RSS-Feed kein bisschen stören. Doch das Kernproblem ist ein anderes. Es wird unter uns kaum jemanden geben, dessen Chars vollkommen unbekannt sind. Beim einen ist es der Kumpel, beim nächsten der Freund/die Freundin, Arbeitskollegen, Gildenmitglieder usw. Personen eben, mit denen man irgendwann in den letzten 5 Jahren mal über sein Hobby WoW gesprochen hat und denen gegenüber man erwähnt hat, wie der Char oder die Chars heißen.
> 
> ...
> 
> /für eine Opt-out-Funktion



kann ich hundertprozentig zustimmen. wenn ich was über mich freigeben will, dann weil ich es will und nicht weil firmen darüber entscheiden.


----------



## ThEDiciple (27. Januar 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> kann ich hundertprozentig zustimmen. wenn ich was über mich freigeben will, dann weil ich es will und nicht weil firmen darüber entscheiden.



jeder von uns hat die AGB's des spiels aktzeptiert oder etwa nicht? somit weiß auch jeder das alles was wir da machen blizz eigentum ist und damit machen kann, es verändert kann, oder anzeigen lassen kann wie und was sie wollen. wenn nicht kündige eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verkriech dich in die hinterste ecke und geh nicht mehr raus, denn pass auf jmd könnte sehn was du machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(habs bewusst mal überzogen viel spaß beim flamen)


----------

